# Over 40's Current Cyclers- Part 7



## Maggiephatcat

Happy   Ladies

Here's hoping part 7 is lucky for you all  

Love and   

Maggie xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Bookmarked - thanks Maggie  

Grey xx


----------



## ladybird23

Hi ladies,

Lucky rose, I hope this is the lucky one for you and sounds very hopeful. Sounds bad but long may the symptoms continue even if they are a bit yuk!

Congratulations Aurora!!! Really pleased to hear your great news!   

Sorry to hear about that Icklefeet it hurts to see our loved ones down as we just want to make them better. Look after you too as you need to even though you sound like a very strong and positive person  

AFM - just got my AF yesterday, I had been wishing for it for the first time so I could start my first FET cycle. Had AF a couple of days after egg collection then 48 days to this one! Seemed like forever! Usually 31 days every time. Scan on Friday booked now to check on lining and wait for ovulation time for transfer.
Anyways, what advise does everyone have on diet etc. to prepare for FET?
Lots of love and baby dust to you all
LB x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Laalaa75 said:


> i used a fridge pack and had to put the Gonal F pen back in it to take home. It was in the bag for a total of 7 hours. All the ice packs had melted by the time I got home. Do you think it will be ok? Fingers crossed since that's the most expensive medication!


Don't worry, your Gonal F will be just fine. A short excursion to room temperature (as long at you're not talking about soaring summer temperatures or a hot car) isn't going to cause significant deterioration, especially since you'll be using it up soon. 

Glad you enjoyed the concert!


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello lovely ladies

I'd like to join this thread please. This is my first over 40 cycle but fourth in total. Currently on tww after treatment at Serum. Boobs are killing me! Especially if I turn over in bed. Having to wear a bra at night.  I'm injecting gestone every night so that is probably why. Test next weekend.

Sending you all lots of luck wherever you are in this journey x


----------



## tarot

Hi Ladies,

Can I also join please  

Having DE IVF at Serum in Athens.....lining scan today then hopefully ET in around a week. Eek! My first ever IVF and I'm learning so much from the lovely ladies on here. The support is incredible  

Pumpkin.....everything possible crossed for you...good luck!! xx

Love and luck to everyone xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Aw fanks Tarot. 

Best of luck to you too in sunny Athens x


----------



## Monicap28

Ickle I'm so sorry it didn't work this time . What will be your next plan ? Or are you taking time out ? 
My usual reaction to an Ivf Bpn are large copious glasses of procesco and dare I say it > a *** . 

Aurora . Congratulatioooonnns xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Pumpkin, Tarot - lovely to see you on here  

Grey xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Grey and everyone else, it's nice to be here


----------



## tarot

Thankyou Grey xx


----------



## ladybird23

Hi pumpkin, hi tarot glad you are joining us here. It's so good to share and get a wealth of experience from all the lovely ladies that post here  

Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## tarot

Ladybird23....thankyou for the welcome  

Wishing you lots of love and luck as well xx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Ladybird - thanks for the good wishes and hope your scan goes well on Friday.  Best of luck for your FET 

Hi Pumpkin - hope you're 2ww isn't too frustrating and that you get that much wanted BFP.  Will keep my fingers crossed

Monicap - thanks for the good wishes and hope you're doing ok 

Tarot - hope your scan goes well

LaaLaa - Glad you enjoyed Take That. About the Gonal F, I carried mine in an ice bag for several hours when I was held up at hospital once and still used it.  The impression I get is that as long as it's not crystallised inside the syringe or is showing bits in there then it should be ok - although I'm no expert! 

Lucky-rose - hope you're doing ok. Sounds like some good signs.  Will keep everything crossed.

Iklefeet - hope you're doing ok.  sending lots of hugs x

As for me, starting to panic a bit now.  Delighted, but so worried about everything! 

Aurora x


----------



## Laalaa75

Hi all,

It's lovely to see some more ladies on this thread - welcome  

Aurora, it's normal to worry. You'd be abnormal if you didn't what with everything you've gone through to get your BFP. 

Pumpkin, I'm keeping everything crossed for you (until my EC and then I might uncross my legs   )

Ladybird - hope all goes well for your scan. 

Tarot - is your ET on 20th? Good luck x

Thanks for the advice on the Gonal-F. I had a scan yesterday and there were 11 follies, all big'uns. Yay!! Those disgusting protein shakes were worth it! I had my trigger of Pregnyl last night and EC is booked for tomorrow. It's all starting to seem real now. I so want to get that BFP. It has all seemed so much harder on my body this time round. I'm sure I wasn't this bloated last time. Or maybe it's just because I'm older! Either way, I don't fancy going through another fresh round. Mind you, we've used Access Fertility so another round is paid for and it will end up having been a might expensive round if it works this time!

Anyway, fingers crossed for us all   

Hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello ladies ladybird, grey and aurora and everyone else 

Laalaa, we did a similar thing too, paid for two cycles. Takes the pressure off a little bit although I'm willing all the gods in the world that we get a BFP and we don't have to do this again. 2ww is a killer. Feeling positive but worried. Never made it past 12 days which is tomorrow without bleed. Been given daily gestone this time but so worried. Felt crampy on and off since transfer.

Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Fx for you pumpkin   

Grey xx


----------



## tarot

Hi Ladies,

Pumpkin.....hope you get through your 12 day milestone without a bleed  ,keep loking forward to that Happy Father's day present for DH   xx

Ladybird.....wishing you lots of luck for your lining scan on Friday   xx

Aurora.....congratulations on your lovely news   xx

Laalaa.....wow..you must be thrilled with that scan.Good luck tomorrow for EC   xx

Grey....hope your 2ww is going well and your little Grey is getting comfy   xx

AFM: ET transfer Saturday....it is such a surreal feeling that our embryos could be starting life today.I kind of feel a strange connection already even though they are DE...am I being silly? They are DH'S sperm and I'm pleased I feel this way and not freaking out about them being from another ladies eggs. It just feels right


----------



## LJsussex

Hi All
Hope you don't mind another newbie joining!
I'm about to start DE cycle and really nervous.
Xx


----------



## tarot

LJ Sussex.....welcome   How soon do you start? I have my first Donor egg Transfer on Saturday....nerves are now kicking in. So much planning and it's now very real. Are you from Sussex....I'm a Sussex girl now in Cornwall   xx


----------



## LJsussex

Hi Tarot,
Yep, a Sussex girlie now we have moved here and love it.
Cycle wise, I have scan 2morro, so if all ok then will find out when transfer likely.
Crossing everything for your transfer on Saturday and know what you mean about DE just feeling right  

Sussex xx


----------



## tarot

Sussex....good luck tomorrow with your scan   let us know how you get on   xx

Thankyou for the good wishes.Glad you also feel 'right' about using Donor eggs....I believe we will have the babies we are meant to have in life whichever way we have them xx


----------



## Babyninja

Hey ladies,


may I join here too? This is my 2nd round of medicated ICSI and I have 1 FET cycle.

I had my DE-REG scan on Tuesday and it was great apparently - I'm all switched off.... I  am now on Gonal-F 150... so egg collection will be around 29th... i'm not fan of the aftermath of that bit!

Has anyone else totally lost it and cried like a fool lately? Today was a cry-baby   day for me... didn't feel like this last time.. i'm sure...
I've also been a very grumpy me...for 3 days... not normal...   I'm hoping i cried it out earlier and can get a true British grip!
x
big hugs all x

anyway good luck everyone...


----------



## Babyninja

Ps Pumpkin girl - keeping fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## LJsussex

Hi everyone 
How's things? Sending you hugs Babyninja - sometimes a good cry is what is needed  ..

How are you doing Tarot? I am a bit frustrated today as have to abandon my cycle. Apparently my lining was really thick and uneven.  Having just had my fourth polypectomy I guess I though this might happen, just hope the polyps were removed properly.....sigh. 

Back to clinic next week to review my plan and figure out what is next... 

In the meantime I'm trying to stop myself frantically researching thick linings with my paranoia!

Hugs to all
Sussex x


----------



## Laalaa75

Oh Sussex I'm sorry to hear that. It's awful when you gear yourself up for a cycle and it gets cancelled. But it just means your body isn't ready right now. It doesn't mean it won't be ready in the future. Hang in there xxxx

Tarot, is it your ET on Sat? Good luck!

Babyninja, I was on Gonal F too and I was definitely more emotional and grumpy than last time. I felt like I might cry at any moment for the whole time I was injecting it. Luckily in the grand scheme of things I wasn't injecting for long. I feel almost normal now!! 

My EC was yesterday and they got 11 eggs! 7 have fertilized so we're just waiting to find out if ET is on Sat or Mon. I'm hoping for Monday because that's what we had last time and I got a lovely BFP. I'm superstitious like that!

Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## tarot

Sussex.....so sorry   must be so frustrating and disappointing but as Laalaa said better to go when everything is perfect xx

Laalaa.....wow...congrats on your lovely 11   and wishing you a very successful transfer....thankyou for the good luck wishes xx

Pumpkin...still got everything crossed for you lovely. Have been reading your diary...must have been a long night last night but good to read good news this morning xx

Babyninja...welcome   good luck with your cycle. Totally with you on the grumpy,emotional bit...I've never handled synthetic hormones well,can't even take the pill so all these IVF drugs and a fat steroid belly are making me a delight to live with   xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi all
Brand new to all this , never posted on a forum , and its my first try at ICSI
I dont understand all the abbreviations yet either !
I'm 41 no children , husband 41, 2 children ..
I have just started on Burselin injections , anyone else had these ?
They are making me feel nervous / anxious but other than that not too bad so far ..
Wishing you all lots of love and luck , anyone at Hull clinic ? X


----------



## Monicap28

Hi all . 
Anyone know what I can take that is safe to help me have a good nights sleep ? The up coming cycle is making me feel anxious and I'm suffering insomnia . My first waking thought is - it's not going to work . 
Feel like taking a general anesthitic at this rate ... So so tired yet I can't fall asleep.


----------



## pumpkin1975

Monicap28 said:


> Hi all .
> Anyone know what I can take that is safe to help me have a good nights sleep ? The up coming cycle is making me feel anxious and I'm suffering insomnia . My first waking thought is - it's not going to work .
> Feel like taking a general anesthitic at this rate ... So so tired yet I can't fall asleep.


Hi yes, if you can get melatonin from abroad it's safe to take, helps you sleep and is also for good egg quality. I got mine from Greece.

Tarot, thanks for your support. I'm ok now, testing tomorrow! Eek! Good luck for your ET Hun xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Yes I'd second melatonin but be aware that it can mess with your ovulation.....I think you're doing clomid Monica so might be worth checking if it's ok to take the two together. If you're just doing normal stims it doesn't matter....and just take it to EC  

Good luck for testing pumpkin  

Tarot - good luck for transfer  

Grey x


----------



## LJsussex

Thanks Laalaa - makes me feel better !

Good luck for tomorrow Tarot and to Pumpkin too for OTD (official Test Day?)  .

Sussex x


----------



## LJsussex

Ps. Welcome Clareabell - I am going through icsi again and had buserelin  - made me feel hot but no other symptoms.  Had gonapeptyl this time and feel fine. Are you. Feeling ok?
X


----------



## Clareabell1973

Thanks LJsussex
Had lots of tears today , but period just arrived , they told me it would as I stopped taking nortihisterone on Tuesday , other than that I'm ok at the mo.
It's strange not knowing what to expect so glad I found this forum so I can read about all your experiences .
Hope you are doing well ? X


----------



## Monicap28

Thanks grey . 
I'm going to be on on just puregon and menapur. 
im going to order some this evening .


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi ladies, bloods back today, 86 beta, omg it's   Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laalaa75

Pumpkin - yippeeeeeeeeeee! That has made my day  

Monica's - I know it's not for everyone but the Zita West relaxation CD make me fall asleep every time and it really relaxes me. You can just download it from iTunes.

AFM, got the call today and we still have 7 normal embryos. Yay! So ET on Monday and hopefully we'll have some frosties  left over.

Tarot, hope you got good news today.

xxxx


----------



## Monicap28

Thanks Laatia. 
I woke up again at 4 am today . Not tired at all and off to a hen party . 
Hopefully a couple of glasses of red wine will wipe me out .
I know I know I shouldn't drink if I'm cycling soon but it's medicinal use only !


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hello ladies and hi to all you newbies - hope you're journeys go smoothly 

LaaLaa - congrats on your positive EC outcome  that's a great number to get and to survive. Fingers crossed for you on Mon x

Pumpkin - huge congrats!  We will be about a week apart!

Monicap - I'd also suggest trying some fertility hypnosis or relaxation audios first too. if you google them online there are several you can download, but try searching on here too or starting a thread on the 'Complimentary and holistic approaches' boards for suggestions. You need your sleep and to be stress free, but because of the cocktail of meds we're all on, trying anything natural first is always advisable. I signed up to this website and got a free download form them (amongst other useful stuff) http://www.eat-breathe-conceive.co.uk/fertility/home.html

Clareabell - Hi! Some of the abbreviations are listed here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198 , but otherwise just ask. I didn't find the Buserelin too bad (or the stimms injections) but then I didn't respond that well, so maybe that's why. sometimes I think side effects are good as they mean you are responding to things! The main thing was trouble sleeping and weird dreams and tiredness.

As for me, trying not to worry about every little pain etc!

Hope everyone else is ok. Iklefeet, am thinking of you 

Aurora x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LJsussex

Hi Everyone

Hope all ok.

Pumpkin - fab news about your test results. 

LaaLaa - good luck for ET  

Aurora - sending you happy vibes

Tarot - hope everything went ok yesterday.

Sussex x


----------



## tarot

Sussex...thankyou for your good wishes xxx

AuroraAngel.....relax and look after yourself xxx

Laalaa75......congrats on your 7 embryos and wishing you lots of love and luck for Monday xxx

Grey...thankyou for the good luck and hope your 2ww is being kind to you xxx

Clareabell1973.....Hope you don't find the meds too hard..anxiety is horrid,so hard to keep perspective. We've had some interesting moments here when the 'red mist' comes down  

Monicap...hope you manage to beat the insomnia....this will sound a bit hocus pocus but I find an Amethyst crystal under my pillow does actually work xxx

Pumpkin.....so happy for you my lovely...just wonderful news,but I always had a feeling that deep down you 'knew' this was your time xxx


So sorry if I've missed anyone ,can only scroll back so far xxx

AFM....back home now with two blasts hopefully getting comfy. It feels so surreal that they are actually here after all the planning


----------



## Monicap28

Thanks aurora and tarot . 
I have a banging head ache so I need to try something .


----------



## Laalaa75

Monicap - hope you're feeling better.

ET went well today, had one hatching blastocyst transferred. So let's hope it sticks! We've got 2 blasts to freeze today and 4 more that we'll find out about tomorrow as they're not quite blasts yet. So, all good news except....... I've been prescribed Clexane, Gestone and Cyclogest so I'm back to 2 injections per day until OTD. I can't face it!! I feel like I should just get on with it but I was so upset to be back to the jabs. Gestone Is intramuscular and has a huge needle. DH has a needle phobia and I can't reach my bum so am having to get my mum's friend who was a nurse to do it. Aaaaargh I can't bear it!! I went for my post transfer acupuncture and arrived bawling my eyes out. Poor guy!

Has anyone else had Gestone? Please tell me it's not too painful ................


----------



## pumpkin1975

Yes I'm on daily gestone until 12 weeks. Ice the bum area first with ice pack. Heat the vial up by putting in hand or under arm for 15mins. This makes it go in easier. Breath deeply in and out, over in few seconds. Then rub area after for a while to prevent lumps forming. 

To be honest, like everything, first one is hard, then you get used to it.

Good luck x


----------



## Laalaa75

Thanks for the advice  Pumpkin. Fingers crossed for tonight.

And I forgot to say, tarot - glad all went well. When is your OTD? Mine's 2 July. Eeek!

Hope you're all doing well
x


----------



## pumpkin1975

AuroraAngel said:


> Hello ladies and hi to all you newbies - hope you're journeys go smoothly
> 
> LaaLaa - congrats on your positive EC outcome  that's a great number to get and to survive. Fingers crossed for you on Mon x
> 
> Pumpkin - huge congrats!  We will be about a week apart!
> 
> Hi AuroraAngel, yes we are! Just had repeat hcg and progesterone done today and intrapilids... Everything good  how u doing? X
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Laalaa75

Helloooooooo. Anybody there?

Hope you're all ok. I'm already fed up of the 2ww!!


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi Laalaa - that's fab, congrats!  Sounds like you've got a good quality one on board!  Will keep everything crossed for you.  2ww is torturous!  try to hold out to test though as I did it early and wish I hadn't as I ended up being really uncertain about what I saw.

Thinking positive thoughts for you x


----------



## tarot

Laalaa .....Hi   How are you doing? Any symptoms? My test date is 1st July   Have had dull AF type pains yesterday and today....maybe meds..I don't know. Trying to be careful and not lift,stretch etc but it's easy to forget sometimes.

Good luck for the 2nd xxx


----------



## LJsussex

Hi Laalaa - so pleased all went ok with ET. Hang in there with 2ww.....I know how hard it is to stop analysing every twinge!

Tarot - take it easy x

Hope everyone else is doing ok with 2ww / meds xx

I am back to clinic this Friday to see about when I can start cycle again and worried about polyps growing back causing even more delays 

Lots of baby dust love xx


----------



## Laalaa75

Thanks for all the good wishes. I'm trying to ignore symptoms and keep reminding myself that I had cramps after ET the last 2 times and they were BFNs so I don't get my hopes up. Back to work on Thursday so that will take my mind off things. By the way, the Gestone jab was fine. DH managed to do it with some tuition from a friend who's a nurse. I think I was just a bit emotional yesterday, and worked myself up into a frenzy! Pumpkin, your tips made a massive difference - thanks.

Tarot - hope your 2ww is going ok. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Sussex - I'm hoping Friday brings good news for you x

Sticky baby dust to you all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl42

Hi Everyone, im 42 and waiting to start my first IVF cycle, very excited but also very frustrated as for the first time ever my period is late, 5 days so far, HPT all negative, cant start my meds (which should have been today) until natures finest shows up!, has this happened to anyone else? Just wanted to say good luck to all of you,


----------



## tarot

Flygirl42...welcome   This is my first ever Ivf at 43 (44 next month). My period was 6 days late but I was down regged so probably doesn't count but I have heard it's very common.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle xx

Sussex....hope you get good news on Friday xx

Grey.....hoping for happy news for you my lovely.....check your dairy often and send every possible best wish your way xx

Laalaa .....how are you feeling? Your post about working yourself into a frenzy sounds just like me at the moment....all this progesterone doesn't make me a lot of fun   Take things easy...not long now xx

Auroraangel and Pumpkin....hope you and your little angel and Pumpkin are doing well xxx 

Monicap...how are you? Hope the insomnia and headaches are easing xx

AFM ........5 days past ET......crampy,tired,hot and very moody.....feel like no one would want me as their Mum like this but I know it's the drugs. Still can't believe some women get pregnant after a bottle of wine and sex!


----------



## Monicap28

Hi tarot . 
Thought the sleep pattern had improved but yet again up at 4am today 😞. 
Due to start my period soon so after I've done my AFC , I'll know if it's worth going to Athens in this month . 
Seeing Dr G tomo morning to discuss the immune protocol I'm to take . 
And so the roller coaster starts again meh


----------



## Flygirl42

Thanks for the welcome tarot, yes the more I read the more common I see it is, so frustrating though, I just want to get on with it.. Good luck to you with your cycle too!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Fly - period being late very common in IVF....at least it is with mine   mine is infamous over on the Greek boards   don't worry, it's probably just stress and anticipation so try to chill out (easier said than done) ....what about some acupuncture? That helps me

Tarot - thanks hun  

Monica - hope appt with DrG goes well 

Laalaa - try not to read anything into symptoms as actually they can all pretty much go both ways which is really maddening  

Sussex - fx for Friday  

Pumpkin / Aurora - I see you've found your ways to the BFP board     Which is lovely 

Hello to everyone else  

Grey xx


----------



## tarot

Hi Ladies...how is everyone doing?  

I feel like my period is just about to start   only 6 days past 5dt really achey dull pain, not sure if I am worried about it or pleased as heard it can be a good sign   it's just unnerving. Very very tired today...just want to doze which is not like me....but then that could be the drugs   Aaarrggh....the madness of the 2ww  

Love and luck to everyone xxx


----------



## LJsussex

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all doing well.

Tarot - your symptoms sound positive and I'm crossing everything for you. Happy snoozing and go little Tarot beans xx

Xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Tarot, not long til test date! Symptoms drive you nuts eh? But they sound promising 

Good luck 

X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tarot - your symptoms can be a good sign   Try to rest and hold out to OTD  

Grey xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Welcome flygirl  there are a few of us new to this now ... This page is great for support and information , I have my down reg scan on Monday , I get so confused with everything , but just taking each day and jab at a time  
Lots of love and luck to all


----------



## tarot

Sussex.....am thinking of you for you scan today....hope you get positive news xx little Tarot beans ...so cute  

Pumkpin...been reading your diary...sounds idyllic spending lovely time with family relaxing...look after yourself and little Pumpkin xx

Grey...thankyou ......waiting with baited breath for your good news  xx

Monicap....hope you had a good meeting with DR.G and that you are getting some sleep now xx

Flygirl.....hoping your period has started so you can get going xx

Laalaa...how are the symptoms going? Not long now xx

AuroraAngel....hope you and little Angel are doing well xx

Clareabell......good luck for Monday's scan xx

Blessings to all xxx


----------



## Babyninja

Hey ladies - sorry I've not been about - a nurse told me not to look at forums - but I can't help it! I want to know how you girls are doing!
Sussex, Pumkpin, Grey, Monicap, Flygirl, Laalaa, AuroraAngel and Clareabell......I will have a read of where you all are tonight - I'm at work now and being naughty wondering how you are all doing - having a sneaky peak....I'll read everyone's stories properly tonight...

I went to my second scan/bloods today - I don't have so many follicles growing this time as I did a year ago (a third less)...the nurse said my age is a year older and so although I'm on the same drugs (150 GonalF and 0.25burserlin) that my age may reduce my numbers..sniff... .. but one is 18mm and a few others about 16mm so i have to go back Monday for another scan check...and hopefully I'll be back Wednesday or Thursday for my egg collection!

fingers crossed... This weekend I'm chilling with my man ...but I recently read about internal visualization - so i imagine a work horn going off just as i fall asleep and tiny men and women (equal amounts and try try to different nationalities and all different ages too) with tools going off to work... they move through my body and are wearing 'getting ready for baby' T-shirts...  one team goes to my womb and checks and cleans the lining... another heads off to my tubes and a big team go to my eggs and plays music and checks the temperatures arranges pillows and talks to the follicles to grow! I know you may think I'm nuts but as they are all in there anyway they washout my heart, give my thyroid a tweak, clean my liver, lungs and kidneys .... i imagine they are all happy they all are aiming at sorting out my body to keep it younger... clean and fresh, they remove bad cells etc... a few hoover out bad thoughts in my brain ... so the team and i are aiming for 22mm follicles for Monday... hee hee hee... when i wake up another horn goes and they sign off from work...  and go home... ok now I've written it out it seems very silly hee hee hee!!


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi babyninja 
I find these forums a god send , so much information to read and digest at your own pace 
Stay positive.
Thanks Tarot hope all is going well , test date getting nearer for you ..
 to all x


----------



## LJsussex

Hi Everyone

I hope you are all doing ok.

My visit to the clinic was really frustrating and I have been delayed again whilst they play around with my meds as I was on progynova for 7 days and my lining went from 9mm to 19mm which is way too thick!!  Never happened to me before and no-one can explain it.

So I am basically back to the start, wait a while then start down regulation again followed by slower build up of my lining so looking at at least 8 weeks before I know if I get my DE frosties on board. I can't bear the waiting and feel really rubbish.  

I am going to get back into my Yoga and see if that does anything to help calm my hormones down....can't think of anything else....apart from chocolate 

Yours, screaming inside,
Sussex xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Oh LJ sorry to hear that , I don't really understand all the processes yet , but keep positive , easier said than done I know ! Hope the yoga works , I'm thinking of starting it too ..
Ps choc always helps  x


----------



## tarot

Sussex...so sorry   how frustrating for you. Spoil yourself while you wait...wine,chocs,more wine.......hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you xxx


----------



## Babyninja

Dear Sussex,

_My visit to the clinic was really frustrating and I have been delayed again whilst they play around with my meds as I was on progynova for 7 days and my lining went from 9mm to 19mm which is way too thick!! Never happened to me before and no-one can explain it._

I hope all this gets sorted, we all hate waiting, cos we've waited all enough already xx

_So I am basically back to the start, wait a while then start down regulation again followed by slower build up of my lining so looking at at least 8 weeks before I know if I get my DE frosties on board. I can't bear the waiting and feel really rubbish. _

keeping my fingers crossed for you xx it breaks my heart - i hate that everything takes so long xx


----------



## Babyninja

ps clareabell - they are, even though DH is trying hard to be wonderful, and i know i'm so lucky in so many ways, sometimes understanding from women going through the same experience is all that keeps me focused... It's crazy how many people have trouble having a baby. It's so unfair, trying to stay in the 'happy and relaxed' zone and trying to be a nice 'balanced-positive-but-realistically-guarded'  all the time... in a mental state only the very few understand...and it seems they are on this forum...


----------



## Laalaa75

Yep, we're all here!! I find it really helpful to get advice from you ladies. Boys just don't get it!!

Babyninja, your post about the workers really made me giggle! It made me think of the minions! I'm going to try a bit of that tonight to see if it brings me any luck  . The girls on here advised me to try protein shakes and my follies went from 5 to 11 over the course of a week. It may be too late but could be worth a try? I got more eggs this time round than 4 years ago so could help?

Sussex - aaaaaarghhhhh I bet you want to scream. Hope you're managing to have a relaxing weekend whilst it all sinks in. Look on the bright side - at least you won't be on all the hormones in the midst of summer when it's all hot and sticky. It will be worth the wait  

Tarot - how are you getting on? This is torture isn't it? I feel pregnant one minute and as if AF is coming the next. I hate to wish my life away but roll on next Thurs for me and Wed for you.  Hope you're managing to keep yourself busy x

Happy weekends to you all. It's nice to have a bit of sunshine isn't it?
xxxx


----------



## tarot

Laalaa......I'm ok...Wednesday is coming round quite quickly for me. I have a litter of pups at the moment that has me stressed from the minute they are born til the day they leave! Not ideal for 2ww but at least I don't dwell too much on symptoms.....I do feel like AF is just around the corner though.....so achey,dull cramps and weirdly my appetite has vanished the last two days.....I'm having to make myself eat to take my meds...very strange when I've been eating like a horse on the steroids  

How are you? Are you getting cramps? xx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Tarot - I got period like pains/cramps the whole way through 2ww which really worried me.  I believe it's quite common so try not too read too much into it.  Am still getting then now, but my hCG levels are really high and all is looking good still so far.  I love that you refer to my 'little angel' - I think I'll steal that!  My DH calls me 'angel' as a pet name so it kind of fits.

LaaLaa - hope 2ww isn't too torturous.  Sending positive thoughts for this week

Monicap - hope your Drs appt went ok

LJ and Babyninja - sorry to hear about your delays.  Must be very frustrating, but hopefully the time will pass quickly.  Babyninja, I think your nurse is a bit out of order telling you not to use forums.  I'd have gone insane without this forum and have had so much more info than from the clinic. 

Flygirl - welcome!  I was late on my cycle that I was due to start my treatment as were many of the other ladies at my clinic.  I wonder if it's something relating to the stress/anticipation or perhaps just sods law! Hope she makes an appearance soon!

As for me, waiting for my 7wk scan (on 7th July) and am hoping I'll feel a bit less anxious then.  So worried about everything and convinced something is going to go wrong! very tied, but otherwise no real symptoms which also worries me! I know I'm so lucky, but have turned into a crazy worry wort!

Hope everyone else is ok, Aurora x


----------



## Babyninja

Morning all! So i had my scan/bloods and my little people have been working hard with their straws blowing my follicles up! My lead follicles are at 25mm! Which is good as EC could be Wednesday. ..transfer tuesday (assuming we get eggs/some are mature/embryos  are created and they go to blasto) ..so many possible outcomes..

how were your weekends?  Dh and i cuddled up Friday,  went for a cycle ride Saturday,  hung out in the garden. ..got a mini tan... then went to a little Italian place Saturday night...back b4 10for my evening injection though. Sunday i cycled on my own, relaxedand chilled out...only had one drug related emotional moment...
And shamefully hid when the door went as was happy in my bubble! 
Sussex: Any news? 
All the other lovely ladies: how are things what are this week's schedules? 
Xxxlaalaa - i want a dog sooooo bad! What breed are they? (Please say golden retriever)


----------



## betty21

Hi - im currently on my 2WW after having ED in spain - due to test this friday. Had 2 embies put in and im just not feeling positive at all :-( had pretty much cramping all the way through and really feel my period is on its way, i would/am due this wednesday so im just feeling so over anxious.
Ive had bad headaches and always tired! My hubby is a very positive person and well im completely the opposite. Does anyone think i should test early?


----------



## Babyninja

HUN - IT'S SOOO HARD! try not to test!


----------



## Babyninja

ok starting to panic... shouldn't have read about follicle size... is 25mm over cooked? I had 3!!


----------



## LJsussex

Hi All
Loving this gorgeous weather!  Spent the week end at bbqs and out for sunny walks - bliss.

Tarot - how you doing with puppies and your 2ww!  Sounds like crazy fun  .  Not long til your OTD so sending baby dust your way. X

LaaLaa - how are you doing? Nearly test time....also sending baby dust to you in your 2ww x

Grey, Pumpkin, fly girl - all ok with you? X

Aurora - hope your little Angel is nice and comfy ready for the 7 week scan x

Babyninja - sounds like things are starting to move in the right direction..try not to panic about follicles. X

Clareabell - I had lots of wine and dark chocolate on Friday night after my disappointing clinic visit which made trying to do Yoga on Saturday interesting....more like feeling sick-as-a-dog instead of downward dog   x

Monicap - how is your sleeping pattern? I hope things are getting better....a drink of warm milk and lavender oil on my pillow helps when I wake super early and can't get back to sleep x

I'm off to watch an old episode of my guilty pleasure....one born every minute!!  My Hubby thinks it is really weird that I want to watch it but somehow it gives me hope that it will be me waddling to the delivery suite one day in the not too distant future.....does that make me a bit crackers?!?
Sussex xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi LJSussex, things are good with me. How are you? Just waiting for 7 week scan to check everything's ok, nerve racking! One every minute just makes me cry, it's a tough one emotionally. You're a brave lady.

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi all.
LJ I'm starting yoga on Thursday , your comment made me laugh..
Been for down reg scan today , started on stimulating today 5 amps of merional , it wasn't much liquid , has anyone else been on that is it normal ? 
Hope you lovely ladies are doing well... Sending love and luck to all xx


----------



## Babyninja

Morning ladies, 
No drugs day...EC tomorrow. 
So my stomach is feeling bloated and so I weighed myself today- I tend not to when on stims. OMG I'm 2 kilos heavier than I was 12 days ago! No wonder I feel fat! I was super tired yesterday night too. 

Tarot - any puppy news? And I think I've been eating too much too!
Clarabell- I've only ever been on bureselin and gonal f. 
Sussex -I've never seen that movie but may do tomorrow! 
Betty - did you end up testing?
Aurora - fx for you xx
Ops gotta head off to work... Love and baby dust to everyone xx
Omg I'm going to be late! 
Byee


----------



## Laalaa75

Thinking of you tomorrow Tarot. Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## tarot

Laalaa......bless you..thankyou so much! Hope it's a lucky week for both of us   Good luck for Thursday xxx


----------



## tarot

Hi Ladies.....not the best news I could have hoped for....HCG of 18 so very low......took it hard to begin with but after some sound advice from some lovely ladies on here I am giving myself a slap and thinking clearer...and as DH sweetly pointed out to me 'your a tough old bird...you'll be ok'   

So, it looks like I will be a very lucky lady if this pregnancy continues but I am already planning ahead... I have 3 blasts in the freezer for another try and I have been telling myself why on earth should it happen to me first time!?!  That would be very lucky......I need to learn some stamina and perseverance from the amazing ladies on here and I will.....

Love to all and Laalaa....wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow xxxx hope your numbers are perfect xx


----------



## betty21

So this morning i caved in and tested 2 days early and got a BFP - couldnt believe it coz i so thought i was coming on. Had 2 embies put in which was DE grade B and with a bit of fragmentation - so i wasnt really expecting it too work!! One happy Lady x


----------



## Babyninja

Congratulations Betty! 
Sending loads of baby dust xx 

I had my EC today.. 17 eggs x so keeping my fx for tomorrow when we find out if any have been fertlitised ..
Whoop 

Xx


----------



## LJsussex

Tarot - my heart sank for you when I read your post but agree when we go through this it does make us stronger people. Sending you a really big hug x stay strong and amazing.


----------



## LJsussex

Ps. Babyninja - nice one! Fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation!
Laalaa - good luck for tomorrow xx
Love and hugs to the rest of you x


----------



## Laalaa75

Oh tarot, I'm so sorry to hear that. I've been thinking about you on and off all day. It's a huge blow when it doesn't work out but IVF is a game of numbers. You'll get your BFP soon, I'm sure xx

Baby ninja, that's amazing! Let's hope they get jiggy tonight and you have loads fertilised by tomorrow.

Betty - congratulations!

I'm nervous and excited about testing. Can't wait for this agony to be over!!

Night all xxxxx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Sorry Tarot , your time will come though x
Babyninja that's good news fingers crossed for more good news tomorrow
Good luck Laalaa when are you testing?
X


----------



## Babyninja

Tarot - I'm so sorry.   this whole thing is so frustrating. I imagine none of us expected to be in this situation at this age. 

3 frosties though - that's great. The hard part is waiting.  When does the clinic say you can try again?? - ours makes you wait 2 periods...and on the 3rd one you can start.

huge love xx


----------



## Laalaa75

Hi all,

Not good news from me either.  BFN this morning, just waiting for blood test results to confirm. We're devastated.

That's three BFNs in a row for me. Would you ladies recommend testing for killer cells/cytokines? I don't know anything about that side of things. What does it involve?

X


----------



## tarot

Laalaa...I am so very sorry      big hugs xxx

I'm sorry I don't know anything about the killer cells side of things either...I did have intralipids to dampen down my killer cells at ET but have no knowledge on testing....I will be interested in any answers you receive as well. Lets hope we can both learn from this sadness and it helps us succeed xxx

Thankyou for all your kind and lovely thoughts ladies.......it means a lot and helps enormously xxx


----------



## LJsussex

Oh Laalaa - I am so sorry 
I don't know much about killer cells either but hopefully someone else will know. I can only send hugs x


----------



## Babyninja

Oh laalaa, 

I am so sorry. Sending love and hugs too xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Laalaa and babyninja - so sorry   This journey throws a lot at us on the way   Be good o yourselves  

Re NK cells, you are best to ask on the immunes investigations board 

Grey xx


----------



## Babyninja

Greyhoundgal,

I'm OK - I had good results today - just thought it was insensitive  to put them up yet xx 

babyninja xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Babyninja - sorry don't know where my head is at   Good to hear things are progressing well in the lab  

Grey x


----------



## AuroraAngel

LaaLaa and Tarot, so sorry to hear it's not good news for you this time. Your time WILL come. Sending hugs  

Glad it was a good day for you baby ninja  - keeping fingers crossed


----------



## tarot

Babyninja......you absolutely must not feel bad about posting your good results lovely lady   It's so thoughtful of you to be so considerate but really good news is a boost and it so makes me smile to read happy news for you all.....please do tell us your news  

Laalaa ...hope you are feeling as ok as you can do......plan,plan,plan is what I am doing and a drop of Lemoncello ( but don't tell Auntie Grey  ) xxx

AuroraAngel....thankyou for your kind words and love to you and little Angel xx


----------



## Monicap28

Laala & tarot I'm so sorry for your results . Hope you both have plan B ? 
Baby ninja you should always post good news - it gives everyone hope . 
Congratulations Hun. 

Laala maybe a Chicago test is worth doing ? 
This will tell you what your levels of nka cells are and what the killing power of them are . 
Plus of the two solutions ie Ivig & intralipid which one is best for you . 

Also LAD test & KIR receptors test . The former will be lit treatment if levels are low and the latter , if you're missing any of the main receptors , then neupogen injection when stimming . 
The immune stuff is a mind field and I've only just got my head round it .


----------



## Clareabell1973

Laalaa sorry to read this , looks like there is some good advice on here for you .
Having never been through this before I have no clue about all these other tests , hopefully you will find something that works for you 
Stimming going ok I think , scan booked for Monday to check , it's such an awful waiting game , these hinges are sent to try us aren't they x
Love to all x


----------



## Clareabell1973

Ps babyninja , please things are going well so far , it is good to hear some positives x


----------



## tarot

Hi Ladies,

Second HCG of 23 from 18 so it looks like it's over for this cycle   Lovely words from the nurse taking my bloods as I went in this morning...'have you had the pains yet? started bleeding?' She pretty much wrote me off on Wednesday and made it clear I was probably wasting time today repeating bloods....I know it turns out she was right but god,she was so clinical and cold.....DH said 'you wouldn't have got that at Serum' ....so true! 

Hope you lovely ladies don't mind me lurking here and popping on to cheer you all on....I hope to be an Over 40's current cycler again soon.....and BabyNinja......am holding my breath for your good news!! xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

So sorry Tarot, looks like you have a lovely DH to support you. It's a shame all nurses aren't kinder like the Serum midwifes at this difficult time. Sorry you have to go through this xxx


----------



## Laalaa75

Tarot, I'm so sorry to hear that. That nurse sounds like a bit of a witch! I'm sad for you but I truly believe we'll have our time soon x

I had a similar experience when I went in to do my bloods yesterday. I was sobbing my eyes out in the chair and the nurse just said 'oh, I'm sorry. Go and sit in the waiting room and have a cup of tea' She ignored me for the first 30 seconds - she looked like a rabbit in headlights thinking 'oh sh*t, she's having a meltdown, what do I do now?!'

Baby ninja, like everyone says please don't feel bad about posting good news. We're all here to support each other no matter what the news.

We've got our follow up on 20th July and I'm going to ask about immune stuff. I'm at New Life in Epsom and I think they do the tests.  I'll be lurking around until we get back on the roller coaster. We've got 3 frozen and a fresh cycle left on the Access plan so I guess at least we're getting our money's worth!!


----------



## Babyninja

Tarot  ...Laa laa sounds like some of the nurses need some sensitivity training. 
My DH and have noticed some people sugar coat their behaviour to men and are direct to us ladies, like we are made of iron. I mentioned it to a nurse (who was really lovely) once and she said it's a common complaint, she didnt get it as she thought, women would be understanding to other women in such a crap situation.

Either way they are in a professional capacity and should people with respect and consideration. 

My dad used to say in a very serious voice... if someone was mean you should consider you don't know what's going on in their lives... They may have been told by their partner they want a divorced that morning ... or they may have picked up an std from a one night stand that weekend and be struggling not to itch.... .. My dad isn't all there...


We have 11 fertilised .. We will find out in the morning how they are doing.. :0) 
Aurora +1..  Did you do anything different? ... just wondered xxx sending congrats xx

Huge cuddles and hugs to everyone. DH wants to sleep and I've got a team of workers to organise... Throw cushions..the womb needs more throw cushions... Xx night xx


----------



## tarot

Babyninja.......great news! 11 is fantastic! Not too many throw cushions in the womb.....you might not have enough room in there (twin,triplets......) will be popping in to see how your little ninja's are doing   xx

Your Dad is right really.....everyone is dealing with their own struggles and pain but I agree with you they should be able to override that as professionals and show compassion at a fragile time like this...honestly she made me feel like I was having a tooth out.

Laalaa....hugs to you my lovely xxx hope you are feeling ok  

Grey...hope today gave you peace of mind xxx

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## whispered_mystery

Gosh so many updates since I signed in here last!! Hello to all the new ladies who signed on in the meantime!

Congrats to Aurora, Pumpkin, Betty21!

I got back this week from the Czech Republic.  My husband and I decided to make a proper vacay out of this trip, so I've been away for a few weeks.  I used frozen donor eggs, and had 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5, which was June 27. Hcg test on July 11. This was my first IVF attempt.

One embryo was graded as B, and the other EB, but I don't know the clinic's grading system so not sure how good that is.  All the doctor kept saying was "good." 

I've been trying to be aware of any physical clues during this 2ww, but sadly the only thing I noticed yesterday was that I wanted to throttle my husband    So to me, that just means PMS, not pregnancy. Although it is a more intense than usual, but probably due to the hormone pills I am taking.

Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## ladybird23

Tarot....Laa Laa I'm so sorry to hear how you were treated. Some compassion wouldn't have gone a miss.   we are here for you.

Baby ninja - amazing result! Congrats- hope they are doing great.

Whispered- funny I seem to have the same strangle husband symptom you do and I only had my FET this morning! All went well - 2 grade one beautiful frosties shot out and could see it on the screen. Apparently one had started compacting already which they said was good. Had to wait an age to get the meds as they were really busy (when we first got there I had to go past the queue after 15 mins waiting as the embryologist was looking for us- I was spinning by then). We got home and DH couldn't do a thing right and I was fuming. Sat down and thought about it and realised I was just really really scared of it not working- apologised but do need to keep stress under control.

Any tips for implantation and 2ww? Did you ladies go straight back to work? Wondering if I need to take the week off as stressful job

Lots of hugs and luck to everyone
LB xx


----------



## tarot

Whispered_mystery......another husband throttle here   The meds make the red mist come down for me...so hard when you know you need to stay chilled isn't it......wish you lots of luck for the 11th July xx

Ladybird23.....thankyou for the hugs   This was first ever IVF so I have nowhere near the knowledge to offer advice but my blasts I had transferred were apparently perfect and so was my lining.....however the 2 week wait with one thing and another was a very stressful time (not ivf related). I won't bore you with it but there were plenty of tears and rowing and I really think the stress could have been why my cycle failed.....if there is anything you can do to minimise stress at this time I would....next time I am having a holiday after ET no matter what......wishing you all the luck my lovely xxx


----------



## ladybird23

Tarot I'm so sorry about your stress after the transfer. It's really hard to know what to expect or how you'll think or feel for the first time isn't  

Everyone seems to keep saying that nothing you do can will affect implantation but it's so easy to think it's something we did or didn't do. Holiday sounds like a great idea as I'm coming to the conclusion you just have to do what you thinks best and the gods will do the rest.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes for your next cycles  
LB xx


----------



## Babyninja

Morning everyone! 
So my ET is at 12.30 today and I will bePUPO ..if my embryos are still ok..that's the scary part.  I have read you need to be up and walking about in the first 10 mins to help implantation but I did that in my FET and I still bfn, but the 1st time I stayed on the bed for a bit went to the loo and then got in the car... Had an hour  drive  home a relaxed till 3then walked a bit ... I was bfp for a nanosecond and then lost it. This time I'm going to go straight back to work .. But going to get up lots ..to try a keep the blood pumping.
DH made me a hot breakfast today -with Brazil nuts on the side and he wants me to drink warm things before and after ET... So decaf tea/soup it is! (And PCore)
He's an engineer and thinks warm has to be better than cold. So also taking a cardy to work... In this weather! 

If we get a BFN again I think we will go and hide ... Trouble is we've paid out so much we can't really afford a holiday so it'll be cycling.. If we get bfp well I'll believe it when I see it! 

Tarot - I hope things get sorted. Sending love xxx

Big huggles to everyone else xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Tarot I'm sorry for your news , I have cut myself off from all of my families dramas and will do for the foreseeable , I hope you get good news soon  
Good luck babyninja let us know how it all goes .
I have been slimming for a week and have first scan today , bit nervous as been having period type pains this weekend .
Love and luck to all xx


----------



## ladybird23

Good luck baby ninja I have everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on.

So many different opinions on what or what not to do straight after. I wasn't sure what to do after Saturday but am at home in bed as have runny tummy ( sorry for TMI). Not sure what to do apart from take it easy but could it be the presidone which I've not had before? Enjoying being PUPO apart from that!

Clareabell- hope your scan goes well and you feel better soon

LB xx


----------



## betty21

Good luck to all transfers today x i had my transfer 2 weeks ago now and i had to lay down for 20mins after and then was told to go home rest in bed or in a comfy chair for the rest of day and not even get up for food - it had to be brought to me!! The following day take it steady but sort of resume normal duties but not to do any thing out of the ordinary - was very tender and quite alot of cramping for the first 3 days - felt like i had done a load of sit ups. I had cramping pretty much all the way through my 2ww and such period feelings i was pretty much sure it was all over for me - but tested 4 days before OTD and got a BFP


----------



## Babyninja

So things went pretty well today - two put in but they were sooo sticky they had to be washed through twice... I'm hoping the sticky part is good... Still concerned though... Any thoughts on this? 

I had to jump up after as I needed the look sooo bad. so now it's just a eat right and wait time....

Going to call mum and eat pineapple core see you all tomorrow.. Xx


----------



## tarot

Hello lovelies  

Babyninja.....sticky sounds good!! It's so hard to know what to do after ET isn't it? I have googled around and it's so conflicting.....I rushed back from Athens last time,3 hour flight, slog through Gatwick at the other end around midnight then a five hour car journey home...will be staying out there this time to totally chill....I think you are doing the right thing ....just take it very easy,spoil yourself and above all surround yourself with things,places and people that make you happy. Your DH sounds lovely btw......wishing you so much luck xxx

Betty.....congratulations and thankyou for the after ET tips....will follow your advice xxx

Ladybird.....sorry you are not feeling well....but could be a good thing...the enforced rest could be what you need to get lucky xxx good luck !

Clareabell.....thankyou for your good wishes and hope your scan went well?? xxx

Whispered_mystery.....how is your 2ww going.....not husband throttling I hope   you must be getting close to OTD ....good luck xx

Laalaa....hope you are ok and your follow up apt will soon be here....sending love and hope you are spoiling yourself xx

Grey,AuroraAngel and Pumpkin.....I hope you lovely ladies are enjoying your very special time and looking after yourselves xxx

Sussex and Monicap.....hope you are both still around and doing ok xx

I am officially a current 0ver 40's cycler again....FET transfer end of July...lining and AF permitting. Have ordered a zita west cd and am going into a very selfish bubble after ET for a few days xxx love and blessings to all xx


----------



## Babyninja

Having a sad day. Got told we have no frozen embyros. We transfered two and i should feel grateful.  But the idea of doing this again if things dont happen is worrying.  We haven't had one free transfer. .. now i can't stop thinking this has to work.  We cant afford to do it forever.  I know i need to keep chipper but it isnt easy. Xx


----------



## whispered_mystery

Hi Tarot, 
Thanks. The husband throttling has subsided.  It must be the hormone pills.  However, I've got new drama as I've recently found out from my coordinator at the clinic that the method I used (frozen donor egg) is 15% less successful than using fresh donor eggs.  Yeah.  While I am in my 2ww I get this news, not say, *before* I got the treatment.  The extra 15% means a lot to those of us over 40 I think.


----------



## whispered_mystery

Babyninja, I'm sorry for your news about no frozen embryos.  I understand full well the ticking clock and the feeling this has to work. If this attempt doesn't work for me, I am considering going to a clinic that told me they have an 80% success rate using frozen donor eggs. The price is steep at $18k per round. I just don't know at this point.  Hugs to you and good luck with your two on board.


----------



## tarot

Babyninja.....sending hugs   It must be disappointing but try and focus on your two little ones for now and only worry about the future if you need to..... you need to stay happy,positive and chilled. Baby steps...don't think about 'next time'.......just the now   Not trivialising your feelings but speaking as someone who spent her whole 2ww getting in a state about plenty of things next time I will switch off from anything that can wait...xxx

Whispered_mystery......aren't they priceless! Why tell you anything negative at all! Try not to let it get you down and don't focus on that 15%...sending lots of luck and hugs.....and glad DH is safe for now xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Whispered_mystery, I can certainly understand why you're upset, as that's material information that should have been disclosed to you prior to proceeding with the frozen eggs. However, something that *may* make you feel a tiny bit better (maybe you've already done the math, but I know a lot of people wouldn't): if fresh DE cycle success rate is 60% and frozen is 15% less successful, that means the frozen success rate is still 51%. It's still going to be lots higher than with OE for us older ladies, and if it enabled you to get the cycle done without waiting to find a matching donor who could cycle at the right time, maybe it's ultimately worth it.    
Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## whispered_mystery

Hi Crazy Horse, thank you for your words of encouragement.  For me OE wasn't an option because I knew my age is a factor. I went straight to DE. Power to all the ladies here over 40 doing OE, but I was not personally willing to deal with those odds. 

I also found out from another member that the clinic referred her to another agency that prebooks fresh donor egg slots with this clinic and as a result she didn't have to wait 5-6 month for fresh donor eggs, instead she got the appointment in 6 weeks.  The clinic did not refer me however--I didn't even know it was an option. So I asked for frozen since there was no waiting and there was no indication that a difference in success rate existed. I was given a 5.5 month waiting period for fresh when I contacted the clinic. 

Anyway, I have to test this Saturday, so I'll re-evaluate my plan after getting the results.


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi all ..
Scan yesterday , 8 follicles on the right and five on left , still all too small but more drugs and another scan tomorrow , I am a bit concerned as my left ovary can never be found easily , will see where it is tomorrow ..
Babyninja I am also self funding and hoping for enough to freeze , just stay positive that this time will work .. 

I had a husband throttling day yesterday too ha , poor men but they need feel some pain 

Good luck to all

Tarot , thanks for your kind wishes x

Lots of love x


----------



## ladybird23

Tarot- thank you for your wise words. You could be right. I felt really bad yesterday and called the clinic. They said it could be the prednisone so stop taking it (and didn't stop taking it but dropped the dose today to 10mg). I feel better than yesterday but knackered and rotten headache. My dilemena is do I carry on with the prednisone as it could help with the little ones attaching or not? 

Whispered mystery- bizarre why none of this was mentioned and then they tell you now?!?! I agree with Crazyhorse as this still gives you a really good chance so good luck with 2ww which unfortunately is easier said than done with unhelpful post treatment info like that

Baby ninja - very disappointing for you and it is difficult when you feel that pressure but hopefully  this ones a charm you've got little fighters on board- so try enjoy PUPO!  

Clareabell - that's a good amount of follicles. I wouldn't worry about finding things on the scan they move about quite a bit with bladder and intestines moving - TMI sorry!

Thanks for your replies as I'm slowly going mad googling for England on where the littles are up to, what might help, prednisone ......

I liked the 'DH is safe now' comment mine obviously feels safe as he's having a glass of red wine at the moment after forgetting to pay the car tax or get it MOT ed! Poor thing is feeling the stress too I think with all this on his mind

Fingers crossed still and good luck lovelies
LB xx


----------



## whispered_mystery

Hi Ladybird23,

You know I really hope it's an issue of something being lost in translation as English is a second language for my coordinator.


----------



## Babyninja

Clareabell try visualising little people using orange straws to blow up the follicles! Good luck in your scan xx

Whispered Mystery - I'd be angry too... We have to do as Tarot says enjoy and hope during the PUPO bubble ! 

Lady bird fx your little embryos attach anyway! I am going to take it easy today.. May venture to my hobby tonight xx hee hee 


Tarot you are so right... I know I shouldn't  stress ... So I'm going to try and do lots of things to keep me occupied. I've been really tired through this whole process and am still up 3times a night to pee... I guess it could be considered practicing for the real deal... Hee hee 

There's low impact yoga at work today so I may go to that...  

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## whispered_mystery

So just an update---after getting the unhelpful news during my 2ww that my treatment is 15% less effective, I emailed to ask why isn't this info disclosed. Here's the *stellar* answer I got:

*"our websites will be in the reconstruction very soon and that is why some information are missing.
But we try to inform all patients about most important information."*

hahaha. Yeah, apparently telling me that my treatment is 15% less effective doesn't make the cut for "most important information."

This clinic seems to have good reviews from people but I can't help thinking I am dealing with a lot of incompetency here.

In the meantime, yesterday I started spotting and I'm getting that dull achy feeling that I usually get before AF. So I'm not holding my breath for a positive test result.


----------



## Babyninja

whispered_mystery what frustrates me most in this game is information! Or lack of it... i feel no one seems to connect the dots... dont even get me started on my local Drs!! They never fax anything... and so things are never discovered till late and they told me for 6months that even though we'd be trying for 4/5 years at the time - i looked so young i was bound to fall pregnant - i don't and i didn't!  !! DH had to pretty much demand to be recommended for fertility treatment! 


Good news - we got let off early today! Whoop! So I'm fired up to ...clean - sort out as much as i can - organised my hobby room which has become a mini dumping ground and try to give my **** a right royal 'tarot' kicking! (thank you darling!)

so bootiful ladies I'm going to start with le kitchen ... and work my way to the top... DH is out all day Saturday so i'm going to do hobby hobby hobby stuff then... tomorrow night i'm going to pamper me... toes, face pack the works... (ha ha that sounds like cleaning my toes is extravagant)

I think i need to be more energized!  I may even cycle my 10mins to work tomorrow....

hee hee


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi all
So my scan yesterday was good 17 follicles and left ovary a bit easier this time , have to go back tomorrow as they just want them a bit bigger , but I'm booked in for Egg collection on Monday , I'm even more nervous as I have to have a general anasetic due to me being insulin diabetic 
I have decided to finish work tomorrow and stay off until I test , work have been fab 

Babyninja don't forget to take it easy , although I'm the same need to keep your mind occupied x

Ladybird thanks , hope you are doing well x

Love to all of you x


----------



## Babyninja

Good luck Clareabell xx and thanks xx

i'm doing stupid presentations - i'm completely off my game this year!


----------



## LJsussex

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me staying on as I am sort of a current cycler while I wait to hear when I can start treatment again following abandoned cycle.

How are you doing Tarot? Sorry I've been off line for a while! I went back to clinic after 10 days of Provera and whilst all looked ok, they still don't know how much longer they want to down regulate me for so I am waiting for a call on Monday.

That is fantastic news about your next ET quite soon. I am crossing everything for you.  

Sussex xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hello how is everyone ?
Had my egg collection yesterday under general , they got 8 eggs , and DH sperm was so good they may not need to do Icsi ...
In a bit of discomfort just like a bad period pain , but nowhere near as bad as I thought it was going to be ...
Just waiting for the clinic to call now x
Love to all x

.


----------



## Monicap28

Hi . 
I had my egg collection too yesterday . 
7 collected . Find out today how many fertilised . 
Feeling nervous


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi monicap , good luck to us both , hope you are feeling ok ? 
I'm going to put my feet up all day and try to relax x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Great numbers Clareabell and Monica   fx for great fertilisation rates for you both  

LJ - good luck for next cycle

Babyninja - hope your mega clear out went well?  

Grey xx


----------



## tarot

Sussex....how are you? Thankyou for thinking of me...I am ok...getting ready for FET on the 27th July....Hope I'm not rushing into it too soon   How did your call go on Monday? Hope you got some good news   xx

Clareabell....fingers crossed for good news xx

Babyninja.....you are good doing a house clear out.....I need to borrow you   hope you are still getting some pampering in....when is OTD? xx

Monicap...hope you get good news today xx

Grey....hope you are feeling well my friend xx


----------



## Monicap28

5 fertilised  . I know how my numbers work and I reckon by day 3 I'll have 3 left . 
Just like my cycle in India .


----------



## Clareabell1973

4 fertilised , just had the call  that doesn't seem many !
Oh well I will try not to worry she said they are all good quality and to prepare for ET on Saturday x


----------



## Babyninja

Hey lovely ladies... OTD is Friday... I have the day off work. I haven't tested yet .... Staying in the PUPO bubble....  It is getting harder each day. I have had weird prickly feeling in my tummy... Have no idea if this is a good or bad sign. In my first fresh cycle I started bleeding two days before OTD so I have been super paranoid today.... And worried about the pain in my rhs, that's a bit af. Trying to stay positive! DH is being fab so snuggling up and getting an early one today xx  big love - sorry about lack of personals am sat with DH xx watching a ted talk... Xx well done on the eggs!


----------



## ladybird23

Clareabell - you only need one golden egg and they are all good quality,  fingers crossed for you  

Baby ninja - could be good news aches and pains. I've had quite a lot of aches this last week and half. Sounds like you'll have a lovely evening together - just what the doctor ordered

AFM - OTD today for me and the blood test was good. They said hcg was 267 at 11dpt is very good so scan in 2 weeks time. Another 2ww! Was exciting getting official confirmation today. Just need little ones to keep thriving so I can see their lovely heartbeat(s) for the first!!! 

wishing everyone testing soon the best of luck  

LB xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Oh ladybird , I wish you well , great news 

Babyninja sending you good wishes and luck x

Monicap hope you are doing well ...

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Babyninja

Well done ladybird!!

Super happy for you xx

Clareabell thanks for the good luck xx

Monicap - remember it only takes one goodie!!

Good luck xx

Seriously, apprehensive about tomorrow. The day is dragging already!


----------



## Monicap28

Hi so we have 2 8 cell . 1 4 cell and 2 that are dividing but slightly fragmented . 
So we are waiting till day 5 for transfer . Hopefully the 4 cell one may speed up . 
We could have had all of them transferred today but decided to take the gamble .


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi monicap
That's good then isn't it , I feel so baffled by all this , I only have 3 left but clinic are happy to wait until day 5 .. They do tell me the grades over the phone but again I'm not sure I understand all the numbers .
Good luck x


----------



## Monicap28

Clara . Realistically I have only 3 left too . 
The two that are fragmented I will probably loose . 
My clinic have just counted them for the sake of it . 
At most in expecting 2 blasts . 
Hang in there x


----------



## Babyninja

BFP!  Omg im in shock!. 

We only had 1blasto and a mono...so keep positive monicap! We really though we would get more blastos...but im grateful for that 1 now!

Many thanks for the positive vibes. 
Big love to everyone x


----------



## Monicap28

Baby ninja .
Congratulations . Xx 
That's just simply wonderful news


----------



## ladybird23

Congratulations Babyninja! That's brilliant news, so please for you   

LB xx


----------



## tarot

Babyninja.....so happy for you   fantastic news xx look after yourself xxx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Great news babyninja , take care x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely news Babyninja   congratulations!!

Grey xx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Congratulations Babyninja!

Fantastic news xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations baby ninja!


----------



## LJsussex

That is such fantastic news Babyninja - yippee


----------



## Babyninja

Thanks soo much ladies! 

Already getting heart burn! 

Hee hee


----------



## Clareabell1973

Well that's it , on my 2 ww now , had ET this morning , 2 good quality eggs 
1 was very good and the other wasn't up to freezing so had both put back..
Going to chill for the rest of the day , and hope the 2 weeks fly by xx


----------



## Monicap28

Clare me too . 
I had 2 transferred too . 2 x AB but they are slightly early .


----------



## Clareabell1973

Lots of luck monicap , are you going back to work after today 
I'm off until 29th July test on 31st   X


----------



## Monicap28

I'm not too hopeful on mine . 
Mine weren't  expanding blasts 😅 
So im going back to work on Tuesday .


----------



## LJsussex

Thinking of you Clareabell and Monicap - baby dust your way  xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Thanks LJ , this part is so difficult , I wish I could fast forward to end July x
Hop everyone else is doing ok , how are u feeling monicap x


----------



## Monicap28

Thanks LJ 
Clara - not feeling any symptoms apart from massive bloating.  
I drank s small glass of prune juice yesterday and the opp happened and again today . 
Feel like eating sour things too . 
I'm on pregnyl shots so my body thinks it's pregnant . Aaaaargh 
Going back to work on Wednesday now .


----------



## Monicap28

How are you feeling ?


----------



## N_N

Hello lovely ladies

I'd like to join this thread please. This is my fourth IVF/ICSI cycle and this time we're doing long course buserelin. We've had 2 scans so far and follicles seem very slow to grow using this protocol. Anyone experienced the same?

If this round continues we're likely to do egg collection early next week.

Baby dust to all, xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Welcome NN , I was on burselin for two weeks then started stimulating so your procedure sounds different to mine , good luck with it. 
Monicap , I feel fine , the odd period type pain but that's it and apparently the progesterone can cause that , glad you are ok , what are pregnl shots . X


----------



## Monicap28

Clare . 
Pregnyl is the same as the trigger shot probably given to you to make you ovulate .
However my clinic make us take it on day 1, 3 , 5 too but in lower dose. Apparently it helps with implantation .


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hello 
Hope everyone is doing ok ?
I'm half way through 2 ww and I'm starting to question every twinge and feeling , i just want to fast forward to know ! 
DH took me out for the day yesterday as it's my birthday next week , hoping for the best gift ever  
Lots of love and luck to all x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girlies, just jumping on your thread, currently going through donor egg and on my 2WW, age 42 and after 9 embryo transfers and a natural miscarriage last years at 13 weeks, we decided my eggs are just no good. So here we are, doing this at GCRM, Glasgow and hoping and praying, test date 28th July. 2 x Blasts transferred and 1 x frostie! Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## ladybird23

Best of luck foreverhopeful. I have everything crossed for you  

LB xx


----------



## Monicap28

Welcome forever . 

Did you ladies count ET as day zero or 1 ? 
I've always counted it as 1 ... So based on that I'm 6dp 5dt.
I'm getting bad cramps in my fingers and toes today  ? Has abyone else had this before ?
This isn't the first time it's happened to me after ET but does seem I'm like the only one it ever does happen to .


----------



## ladybird23

Monicap - apparently the day after ET is day 1. Yes cramping seems to be normal for me and I've read a lot of others so fingers crossed  

LB xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Monicap , what day are you testing , I'm really going to try and wait til 31st , when the clinic said ...
No cramps , just painful boobs now ..
Good luck forever finger crossed for 28th xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Girls, bit worried this morning, has sharp shooting pains last night, and bit of blood, using horrible progesterine pessaries so the discharge for a little pink ( sorry tmi)! Slight spotting again this morning. Not liking this at all x


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi forever
I'm sorry I am new to this so not sure what that could mean , is it too early for you to test .? Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Ive tested and got a BFP, cant believe my eyes, please make it grow and stay, OTD Tuesday, so 4 days to go and keep my fingers crossed! I miscarried before in natural pregnancy at 13 weeks,so i am happy, but very cautiously so,im scared to be elated and ive also had a chemical before! So mixed feelings at present, as its always seemed outwith our reach!!! xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Congrats Forever , that's great news ,  well done xx


----------



## Monicap28

Clare I'll test next Thursday . 
And what is meant by testing early is by peeing on a first response stick . 

Forever a cautious congratulations xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Monica - Serum count transfer day as day 1

Forever - lovely news!!! Congratulations  

Grey xx


----------



## Monicap28

Peny told me Thursday though ? 
Think maybe because I had early blasts out back .


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Could be Monica  

Grey x


----------



## LJsussex

[sup][/supp
Hi forever - sounds like exciting news and keeping everything crossed.
Tarot - how are you doing lovely lady - transfer must be very soon?
All - lots of hugs xx


----------



## tarot

Forever.....lovely news...congratulations xx

Sussex....thankyou for thinking of me    flying to Athens on Sunday,transfer Monday....how are you my friend? xx

Love and blessings to all xxxx


----------



## Monicap28

Hi I'm having really ban cramps in my feet and fingers which I just can't shake off . 
Is this related to progesterone injection I'm taking ?


----------



## Clareabell1973

Woke up today and I have a brownish bleed , not due to test until Friday , trying not to worry x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Clare - try not to panic - brown blood is often ok.......could be a little implantation bleed  

Fingers crossed for OTD  

Grey xx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Thanks Grey , just been googling it ! The wait drives you mad , I'm keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Monicap28

Clare that could be implantation bleed .  looking good so far ,
Me well nothing nada .


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Clarebell, I've had brown blood for past 5 days, don't worry, my OTD is tomorrow, though I've been testing every day since Thursday last week and still have a strong positive. Clinic said dark blood or brown blood is fine, it's bright red they don't like. Are you testing early?

Any other puppo ladies on here? 

Monicap: not sure re your cramps, people react so differently to these drugs, I'm just about 4lbs on and constipated. Have a look at side effects on pack x

️Xxxx


----------



## Monicap28

I have been testing early from day 5 . I was in pregnyl shots though so my line was prominent then darkened and is now very faint the past two days . 
Mines heading towards a chemical ,


----------



## Clareabell1973

Bleeding is quite heavy now and period style cramps , it's not looking good


----------



## Monicap28

I'm sorry Clare . 
As for me it's fail . My pee stick are fading fast .


----------



## Clareabell1973

Sorry for u Monicap too , it's so cruel isn't it 
I tested this morning and negative  
Not sure I can afford another try and this was my first so didn't realise how emotional it would be x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Clare And Monica - so sorry to read your news   it's so unfair  

Grey xx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Can I join you? I'm PUPO a with one grade A blast from donor eggs. I have one frosties. We decided to only put in one as I had 2 put back last time and had two separate mcs with them. 
OTD Is next Thursday! 

Baby dust to you all, 
Lisa x


----------



## LJsussex

Clareabell and Monicap - sending you both big hugs. I feel your disappointment and pain. We are amazing women to even entertain the idea of putting ourselves through this journey - don't forget how amazing you are!  
Lisa - welcome and good luck for OTD.
As for me...I am still waiting for next scan to know if I can proceed with DE FET - really frustrating !
How is everyone else?
Tarot - are you doing ok post transfer?

Big hugs
Sussex x


----------



## ladybird23

Hi Lisa - got everything crossed for you! Good luck! 

sorry Monicap and Clareabell for your news. Sussex is right, we must be made of sturdy stuff to even start this journey  

Hope your scan is not too far away Sussex

Afm - am feeling blessed but anxious every time I feel the slightest twinge. Scan was great as you can see from my signature. Hopefully got a strong little one on board! Tomorrow will be as far as I got last time so fingers crossed, praying, trying to relax and not jinx it with anything  

Good luck everyone wherever in your journey you are.
LB xx


----------



## Babyninja

Monicap and Clareabell  so so sorry xx sending hugs to you both xx


----------



## Lesley67

hello all hope you don't mind me joining this thread. im 47 years old and dh is 57 omg were soooooo old but we look or act it lol
were currently on our 6th transfer. when we started this journey we never ever imagined we would need more than 1 try, who was we kidding lol
because I went thru early menopause we have always had to use donor egg and dh sperm has never been any good so weve also gone with donor sted embryoperm. it wasn't a biggy to us tho as we want a ababy sooooo bad. adoption is what we first had in mind until I saw how long it can take and everything that goes with it.
because of the financial side we have only had our treatment in Czech republic as it is sooo cheap
we started out at 1 clinic in prague where we had 3 cycles DD 2 fresh and 1 FET. we had 1 bfp from our 2nd fresh but m/c 7 weeks. we then changed clinics for our 4th fresh cycle BFN. then we changed again as really didn't like the previous clinic and had our 5th fresh cycle and ended up with very very poor embryos to transfer and we got another BFN. now we are on our 6th and final cycle. this one we have gone with an adopted frozen embryo that has had PGD testing carried out and is an excellent grade hatching blast. I am currently on CD11 and have my lining scan tomorrow CD12. on Tuesday 11th august I fly out from stanstead airport to brno in Czech republic and have my transfer 12th august 1030am. I am going alone for this transfer as dh has too much work on and cant get time off. im am sooo hoping this will be our take home baby


----------



## tarot

Lesley67....Hi   I'm 44, not far behind you   but I do feel I will make a much better parent now than I would have 20 years ago. I know what you mean about adoption,my DH won't hear of it and I think possibly the intrusion into your life and the lengthy drawn out process would be extremely hard...athough I guess that is exactly what IVF is!!
Hope your lining scan has gone well today and wish you lots of luck for your ET on the 12th   xx

Monicap and Clarabell...so very sorry...love and hugs to you both xx

Ladybird....congrats on your great scan...as you say here's to a strong little Ladybird in there xx

Sussex...my friend...how are you? Do you have a date for your scan? I'm ok thankyou for asking, all the same symptoms as last time but trying not to read anything into it...OTD is this Friday...the countdown begins.....Quite nervous this time xxx

LJP64....Hi   wishing you lots of luck for your test on Thursday xx

Grey.....hope you and your little ones are doing well....have been thinking of you xx

AFM .....  DFET transfer all done..test day this Friday....very nervous this time...our last 3 embryos xx love and positive thoughts to you all xxx


----------



## Lesley67

lining scan went well, 9,3mm on CD12 which is right on cue, I start pio injections and clexane on Friday along with the other meds im already taking, estrofem 1-1-1, prednisolone 1-0-0, I really want this week to fly by as fast as it can


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Welcome *Lesley*im glad the lining scan went well. 
*Tarot*hope you get a positve result today.

AFM I got a BFP on Tuesday confirmed by beta on Thursday . It was 54 at 3 weeks 6 days. I know it's wwell within the range but I was freaked out that it's too low. My clinic aren't concerened at all though and told me to get a scan in a fortnight. I'm still worried so I'll have another beta on Monday.

Good luck ladies, baby dust to all,

Lisa xxx


----------



## Stringy50

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if i can join this group......i'm 47yrs so fulfill the criteria! Lol! DH 55yrs!

Off to Brno next week, EC on 19th & ET on 24th.......eek, so close now! It's my 1st & will be our only attempt at DE IVF so   it works first time!!!

 Ljp64 on your BFP.....what amazing news for you    

Xx


----------



## Ljp64

Welcome Stringy, 
God luck with your cycle in Brno. Is that at Reprofit? I have a friend in the real world who has a 4 week old son after her first DE cycle there. 
Unfortunately it hasn't worked out for us this cycle. My beta has been dropping since Wednesday and has plummeted to 30 today so it's a biochemical. Gutted. 

Hope this is your time, 
Lisa x


----------



## Stringy50

Thank you Ljp64. Our clinic is Reprogenesis  in Brno & i have  to say they have been fantastic....whatever the result i couldn't fault them.

So sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you ....do you know what went wrong? This is our 1st DE & it will be our only attempt so  !!  Will you be trying again or is it too early to say? 

Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi stringy, 
We have our review on 17th September so the clinic will give us feedback then. I suspect they will say that the embryo was chromosonally abnormal. It was a grade A blast but we didn't have PGD done. 
I am concerned that I have never had recurrent miscarriage tests done and that it could be that I have clotting issues / high Nk cells that are preventing my pregnancies from progressing. I have contacted a miscarriage clinic to see about tests. 
We have a frostie in Spain so we will try again. I've read that it's possible to defrost an embie, test it and then re freeze it. That might be an option especially as DP isn't keen to go through a whole cycle again. Of course if the embie is abnormal I'd have to try to persuade him to start again! 

Hope it all works out for you in Brno, 
Lisa x


----------



## Clareabell1973

After a few weeks of tears , I really am thinking of planning one last try . We have to fund ourselves so does anyone have any info on good overseas clinics I hear the prices are much cheaper x
Gogol luck and love to all x


----------



## Poppy2015

Hi clareabell. Where in the country are you based. I have just signed up for a double package at a clinic in the north west which has cost the same for two cycles as it would have for less than 1 in the London area. They have a package that runs out when you are 43. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Clareabell

I would recommend Serum in Athens who help a lot of us older ladies. They are amazing  I got my first BFP with them. Apart from being caring and proactive trying new protocols, they are also less than half the price of the Uk.

Lots if info about then in Agates file in the Greece section x


----------



## Clareabell1973

Thanks poppy and pumpkin ...
I'm in Hull East Yorkshire , do you have the name of the clinic in the north west ? X


----------



## Poppy2015

Hi clareabell. Ive gone with care in Manchester. They do a package for 2 cycles, it includes everything apart from The drugs. Also have a look at access fertility. They have programms now in a few clinics. Care in Manchester can't go with access as another Manchester clinic has done an exclusive deal (Manchester fertility services), but there prices look ok too xxxxxxxxxx. Feel free to inbox me if you want my research on prices. 😘😘😘😘😘. Good luck hon xxx


----------



## N_N

Started on IVF cycle # 4 last week and we had our first scan yesterday - all going well so far. Next scan is tmrw and then EC next week

Anyone else cycling at the moment?


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi N
It's a bit quiet on here at the moment , good luck , I'm starting round two next cycle , so will prob start down reg 21 Oct xx


----------



## N_N

Clareabell - thanks for the note & all the best for next month, xx


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

Hi I'd like to join the thread. I'm towards the end of an IVF cycle, EC is tomorrow. 
There are 5 follicles visible although they seemed to think there was a possibility of cysts - they were supposed to scan me towards the beginning but the doc said he wouldn't be able to see anything so it was scrapped - but I guess that would have cleared up the cysts issue
My clinic are also using a protocol that has worked for me before but that they don't usually use - and are a bit reluctant
I'm also not sure they're trying to get my EC done before an announced inspection on Tuesday by some regulator or another, just in case they want to speak to me and they fear I'd say something negative
Finally, I continued taking DHEA until last night and have realised that some people recommend you stop it before stimulation
So I'm apprehensive on a few fronts but think it's best to go with the flow - and have no reserves to do otherwise
Went to mass this morning, so am throwing everything at this
Good luck to all other current cyclers
FAI x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, FAI, I can't speak to the other issues, but as far as I can tell the clinics that actively recommend DHEA to their patients generally recommend taking it up to EC. So I wouldn't worry about that.

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

Thanks CrazyHorse, that's good to know


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck FAI   As crazy says should be fine to take supplements up to EC. 

N_N good luck to you and also Clareabell - it's an exciting time getting started  

Grey xx


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

Hello, I had egg collection today. I had 5 follicles which isn't bad given my age but only 3 eggs retrieved - last time I had 2 follicles and two eggs retrieved. Also last time the embryologist gave me positive feedback immediately about the quality of the eggs, this time it was a different embryologist and they didn't give me anything positive just said they couldn't tell at this stage even though I asked. There were 4 of us having EC today and the clinic was also having an announced inspection today so maybe they were having a busy Monday. I'm so hoping that the 3 eggs fertilise, last time both eggs fertilised. So will be awaiting their call tomorrow morning, something is making me feel not too hopeful though
FAIx


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

Only 2 of the 3 fertilised, still not bad. Apparently ET tomorrow which would be a day 2 transfer although last time they did a day 3 one (although a day 2 one would have meant coming in on a Sunday. The embryologist today said it's nothing to do with egg quality (not what they said last time), it is just their protocol. While I do wish for some consistency, I'm happy enough to have the transfer tomorrow as I think I am a better incubator than the lab and also I'm on cyclogest and lubion so am progesteroned to the moon!

Am I on my ownio or are there other current cyclers?


----------



## N_N

Thanks for that Greyhoundgal  

Folicacidingester - I think we're the only ones cycling at the moment. Good luck with transfer. When do you find out if you have any frosties from this round?

I had my final scan yesterday and the FS did an approx count (17mm x 8 follies) and said I was ready for EC tomorrow. 

On a different topic, I had a big old cry last night. I've been volunteering as a puppy walker for Guide Dogs and my pup Ernie who's been with me for over 16 months officially starts training today and goes back to Guide Dogs. I know it sounds silly and he never was mine in the first place, but it just dawned on me last night that he's leaving.


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

N_N the best of luck with the egg collection tomorrow. Relative to me, 8 follicles sounds great, I've never had that and have a son by IVF.

I won't have any frosties and, at my age, if both continue to divide satisfactorily tomorrow, they'll pop both back in - that's how slim my chances are at 46! If I'd have had 3 embryos they'd have put all 3 back in. Gosh I so hope both get put back in, it will help my confidence and this is my last OE cycle.

About the guide dog, even aside from the hormones we have coursing around our bodies at the moment, I think the loss of Ernie is a big deal, so look after yourself for a bit about that one. And, think of the good job you've done, he's graduated to training school!

Good luck again for tomorrow for both of us
FAIx


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello everyone, I just wanted to join this thread too!  I'm 45 (going on 15!)  I'm just starting a cycle next week with London Womens clinic.  I'm doing DEIVF, so my down regulation injection is next wednesday.  

I'm feeling 'somewhat' optimistic.  This is my second cycle of DE.  The first was with Care Fertility.  I got 4 blasts - and no baby  

I'm hoping that a new egg donor will make a difference.  It freaks me out to hear about people going for donor egg and then getting poor quality embryos.  I'm having immune support with Dr Gorgy, so the whole thing is very expensive.  I'd be heart broken if the embryo's weren't good quality.  

The consultant at LWC was very nice and said that once women do have babies having gone through IVF the forget about the stress of the journey and just enjoy being mums.  I'm really hoping that's true.  It does feel a bit like ground hog day trying again and again.  

Not looking forward to going back on the prednisilone.  Last time it made me very hungry ALL the time!


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

Lucky_rose - good luck with your DE-IVF next week and good for you for feeling optimistic
Also interesting what you were saying about the prednisilone, I've definitely had fluid retention from that and since ET the dose has been tripled so I'm not looking forward to that. I may also be eating more, which I'll have to keep an eye on and have noticed that I can feel hungry in the middle of the night.

AFM, I'm a bit concerned. This is my 3rd embryo transfer and I have the scratch a month ago also, so people have been in and out of there a couple of times recently and I've had no comments about a forward or back lying uterus or twists etc. Nonetheless there was a problem with the embryo transfer. The mentioned it at the end and said  something like 'oh we had to send the catheter back there and try again as there was a problem with the top of it retracting'. I'm worried that in the first fluffed attempt the embryos may have fallen out. I'm wondering about calling the clinic tomorrow and asking them to tell me more about what went on, above is an approximation of a bit of a garbled statement by the Dr. I'm wondering if they will have checked the catheter when it was sent back to see if both of my embies were still in there - if they did this would reassure me a lot.I don't want to hassle them or make the Dr feel bad, but I'm worried and would like a clearer explanation...whatdoyathink?

FAIx


----------



## N_N

Welcome Lucky_rose and best of luck for next week!

Folicacidingester - sorry to hear ET wasn't as easy and straightforward. For your own peace of mind, I would totally suggest calling the clinic to understand clearly what occurred.

EC went well, we got 6 eggs. The embryologist was happy with DH's sample. Fingers-crossed we get good fertilisation overnight. In the past, our ET is usually on day 3 so we're looking at Sunday.


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi FolicAcidIngester,

I think it's normal procedure for the embryologists to check the catheters immediately after an embryo transfer (probably needs to be done under a microscope) - just to make sure any embryos are not still stuck in it. That's what happened with me both times anyway.

But you should definitely call the clinic if you want more info about what happened - you're paying enough money for their service!

Good luck with this cycle.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just wanted to say that my meds. for my up and coming cycle (FET) came this week, so we'll be in a position hopefully next week to start our 6th cycle of treatment. :/

I must say that I am quite apprehensive about it, as I don't think excited is the word.  We have done it too long now to get too excited about it anymore, particularly when you've had a few failed cycles like we have had in the past.  However! We have still got some hope left that "it may work!" so we'll just have to wait and see.

xxx


----------



## N_N

The embryologist called this morning to advise that we have 3 x grade 1 embryos and day 3 transfer is going ahead tmrw. Hopefully we'll have something to freeze - which has never happened for us! So grateful


----------



## Clareabell1973

Good luck N ! X


----------



## Educating rene

hi all

hope its ok to join this thread, i'm also cycling right now.

N_N - hope ET went well 

Dolphins -   that this is the cycle that will bring you bfp - it must be so frustrating - i'm totally fed up with it all during my first cycle not alone my 6th one. 

Lucky_rose - fingers crossed you're successful on this cycle, sounds like you have a good team looking after you which will make all the difference i'm sure. the team looking after me is a bit mixed to say the least, but the good ones cancel out the not so good ones, so its fine by me.

AFM -  i had my first stimming scan today and they said i have 18 follies, but also now at risk of OHSS - so good news and not so good news......though the Dr seemed quite surprised that i'd produced so many at my age, however its the quality that counts really, so   i have some decent eggs out of all this.

they've reduced my menopur dose for the next couple of days and then re-scan and bloods on friday - cross fingers i haven't produced many more, nor are they all too big otherwise i think it will jeopardise plans for EC on monday.

its all a bit scary being our first time at this, so this forum has been great at providing reassurance, and at answering many questions that are swimming around in my head. 

good luck everyone with cycling, EC and ET's. hope to see lots of BFP's on here soon (took me a while to work out the abbreviations but i'm getting there.....)

xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to let you know that today was the day that I started my 6th Cycle. Yaaaaaaay!    

It's medication first for a bit, and then injections later. So a bit of a slow introduction cycle at first, but then time for the stinging jabber's!

Hope everyone is alright.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just thought that I would give you a quick update. It is now my 3rd day of my 6th cycle, and at the moment I am not feeling too bad on the medication, as my IBS normally flares up with IVF medication, but so far so good, just an awful cold to content with.

Anyway! What's bigger news at the mo. is that my 25 mth. (23 mth. adj.) son has "finally" started to walk OMG!!!!!!!!               

He has been able to take a few independent steps for some time now, but hasn't been able to walk from one side of the room to another, but as from Fri. on the day I commenced my 6th cycle he has been walking up and down our living room a few times.    I have waited a couple of days to share this news as he normally regresses, and has been recently confirmed by specialists that he has got global developmental delay (he his significantly developmentally delayed in all of his milestones), and as autistic traits, so any progress with him is a MASSIVE step.  So, I am so happy that he can do this!

Also, my boy had an MRI scan under a general last week, so we'll be hopefully finding out the result's this week from the peadiatrician, so wish us luck please!

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, and bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Dolphins - lovely news re your sons first steps   A happy day   good luck with your cycle  

Grey xx


----------



## Dinapantz

Hi ladies, I'm 41 years old and currently on my 2WW.  I had a FET on Sep 29 (one 5 day & one x 6 day blast).  I have a 2.5 year old son from my first fresh cycle in the UK late 2012 after 4th PREVIOYS attempts in the Middle East where we live (ICSI plus 2 IUI's).  I had one chemical pregnancy and my 2.5 year old lost his twin at 8 weeks.  Austin was born at 26 weeks in 2013 and very nearly died.  He spent 4 months in the NICU and it was the worst time off our lives after all the failed IVF treatments it was almost too much.  I'm now terrified we might be pregnant with twins which we don't want as I think we would lose both but even more terrified to think I may not be pregnant at all.  I feel very blessed to have 1 child and don't want/mean to sound selfish when so many couples are still parentless but I desperately want a bigger family and a brother or sister for my son.  I'm undergoing a daily treatment plan of steroids, Clexane injections & monthly IV intrslipds due to immunology issues and undoubtedly my hormones are all over the place.  Not to mention my father had a cardiac arrest 3 weeks ago and very nearly died.  I had to rush back to the UK a week before our planned repat and I've decided to stay another month to help support my family & aide my fathers recovery.  I'm really going to miss my husband and son when they leave in 8 days time but I pray we have something to celebrate that will keep us strong during this time apart.  How's everyone else doing?  I'm going to read some of the posts now and would love to hear any similar stories.  Good luck xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am now on what I am calling is the "2nd Stage of Treatment", where I have upped my tablets, ready for my first scan of monitoring this Tuesday, to see the thickness of my lining.

I'm on day 6 on my treatment cycle altogether, and have been suffering so far with bad headaches and it has also flared my IBS up, which is just FANTASTIC "not!" 

I am on steroids for the first time with this treatment, then I will be taking Clexane and Prontogest injections later on, and I am also on a low dose of aspirin, and something to help with my uterine lining.

Anyway! Me and my fiance had a lovely romantic meal tonight after celebrating 16 yrs. together since we first met.  So I think that in this day and age, we have done well to stay together for so long.   I just hope that we'll have even more joyous news to celebrate very soon!    

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

I'm back after a break away from ttc after 2 miscarriages in 6 months.  Now I've hit 40 and want to try again.

Started injecting Bemfola yesterday, first scan in a weeks time to see if body responding to dosage

Wishing you all luck in your journeys x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am one day off Stage 3 of my FET, where I up my meds. again to 3 times daily, and 3 days away from having my scan to check my uterine lining. However, I know you ladies will probably tell me to think positively, but this cycle, I am just not thinking very positively about it working at all, esp. when it is "same old!" However! There is always hope, and that's what's keeping me going with it, but not looking forward to having the injections again. 

Hope you are all well, and good luck on your journey's wherever you are on them.       

Hi Dinapantz, welcome   I also have a 2 yr. old son from my 3rd cycle of treatment, and he was born very early also at 29 wks, and nearly died twice.  Sadly, he's got long term issues now, but we would so desperately like a sibling for him, hence why we are on our 6th cycle of treatment, our 3rd atttempt of trying to have a sibling for our son. It's not easy! I know, esp. having had a prem. baby from treatment as well, but I shall look forward to how it's going with you and your 2.5 yr child.  I also had a chemical pregnancy during my first cycle.

Bye for now everyone.

xxx


----------



## Juju44

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this group, I'm 43, husband 37 and thinking we may have left it too late   .

I've never cycled before, so don't know how my body will react to the drugs and stims, but will be starting my meds this Saturday 10th Oct.  I'll be on the long protocol; taking Buserelin, and then Menopur.  I have 10 follicles and hoping they will produce a couple of grade A eggs, but I'm being realistic, my odds aren't great... will see how this cycle goes with my OE, if the results are poor, will probably cycle with DE as I'll be 44 in April and don't want to waste more time.  We decided to cycle abroad with NewLife in Greece, via Ruth Pellow, as the results are better abroad and of course cheaper.  I'm taking all the usual vitamins, and having acupuncture aswell.  

Good luck to you all, here's hoping of success stories for us.


----------



## Rose5

Hi... Can I join ?? I'm due to start my 2nd fresh cycle baseline scan 4th November . My first resulted in a pregnancy but my husband and I had to make the heart breaking decision to terminate the pregnancy as we found out our baby had downs at 13 weeks .I've just had a fet with a single embryo that failed . So back to the drawing board! My Dr wants to repeat the short flare protocol again . I'm just hoping this is the one for us. I really want to be pregnant by my due date which is 29th dec. I see a lot of you ladies are quite a way ahead of me with ec and et now so I will follow you all and wish you all good luck and baby dust in getting your BFP xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

A warm welcome to all of the new ladies.  

I just wanted to update you all about my monitoring scan that I had yesterday.  The scan went ok, and the drugs are doing what they should be doing, but I am responding slowly to the drugs, I don't why, maybe it's because of my age or something, but they want me to come in for another scan on Monday, as my endometrial lining is currently 7 mm. but they would like it to be at least 8 mm or above, before they can consider transfer.

Therefore, I have to continue with the same amount of meds. that I was on just before I had my scan yesterday, and go into clinic again on Monday.

Good luck for everyone else's journey's.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Ollie 123

Hi,  am new to this forum but looking for support and advice. 
I am just 41 and oh 42. Had implant removed in April '15 and now just had tests done which told us oh has low motility sperm. 
He seems quite calm"maybe it's not to be". I am freaking out however and can't seem to talk about this without crying! 
Can anyone relate to this and/or give advice on increasing sperm motility and increasing conception chances post 40


----------



## Juju44

Hi Ollie123, somewhere on Fertility Friends you will find a bunch of info on diet. I did extract this from a link which may help you for starters, but read up to ensure you are OK with taking vits.

Please find below a list of vitamins and supplement for improving your chances of conceiving for both men and women. I have collated information from hours of online research and hopefully have the majority of the latest info added here, as well as the required dosages (often in ranges as usage varies even with the experts!). Please though note that I am not a doctor and this is what I took (and it worked for me), so feel free to do more of your own research and adjust to what suits you and your partner. Please also feel free to add further info if you come across something. I have kept it simple as I often find there is just too much info to wade through, when you just want answers, but if you do google searches, you will find more info on all. Also - at the end I have added a short list of where I sourced my supplements from, together with the prices as of Oct 2012.

As both eggs and sperm take around 3 months to make, it is advisable to start taking most of these 3 months prior to conceiving/treatment.

General info for both:
Drink at least 6 glasses of water a day (very very important). No caffeine -even decaf coffee/tea contains some caffeine - rather stick to herbal teas (and make sure these are true herbal teas and not black tea flavoured). No alcohol. No smoking. Try and eat organic food or at least non genetically modified food. Avoid aspartame. Get some exercise to improve blood flow and wellbeing. Avoid strong chemicals and try and use natural products for skin (e.g. coconut oil for moisturiser) and general household (e.g. white vinegar for cleaning). If using a lubricant - use egg white rather than store bought ones as the latter may damage sperm. Lots of ladies also do accupuncture.

For those also wanting to follow a high protein diet - here is an awesome list put together by another FF member (suzymc) re the nutritional value of many foods. Any of the produce with high protein she has listed the protein content per weight of: http://www.fertilityfriendlyrecipes.co.uk/#!nutritional-information/cfvg

Section 1: For Women, these are the most important ones, on a daily basis, take:
I took the supplements in this section (Section 1). The Section 2 is for additional information and specific conditions. I took a general multivitamin from Costco (apparently one of the best on the market after tests of several leading brands) which covered many of the general vitamins and minerals on the list in section 1. Then I also mixed and matched various other ones which I just bought off the shelf at general grocery stores like asda, boots etc. like extra vit C, E, zinc etc. I was not extra strict with which ones I took every day. I did not take the maximum dosage of any of the general vitamins - I just aimed for somewhere in the middle and some days took more and some days took less. For the other supplements, I also did not take the maximum dosage every day - I varied them slightly EXCEPT for the DHEA, myo inositol and melatonin which I took the full dosage always.

Zinc 15 mg. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Critical to the rapid development of the egg within the follicle especially with IVF where many eggs are developing at the same time. Helps prevent miscarriages.

Vitamin C: 500mg - 750mg.
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Corrects luteal-phase-defect as it boosts progesterone and oestrogen levels. Improves pregnancy rates and helps prevents miscarriages. Too much Vitamin C can dry up cervical mucous

Vitamin E: 200 IUIs. 
Take prior to conception. Improves egg quality

Vitamin D : Between 1500 IUIs - 2000 IUIs .
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Ideal level for improved fertility is between 50 - 80 ng/ml of Vitamin D in your blood. Vitamin D3 is best form of the vitamin. Ensure that you also have taken Vitamin A and K to balance the Vitamin D. Improves fertility. Not more than 4000 IUIs per day. Very high levels (240000 IUIs) shown to reduce fertility. Problems arise when you have too much vitamin D and too little vitamins A and K

Vitamin B6: 10mg per day. 
Take with other B vitamins to help with the absorption - especially B12. Can increase to 50mg when short term booster is needed. Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Zinc helps absorption. Lengthens luteal phase and helps produce progesterone. The set tolerable upper limit is 100mgs per day. Higher doses can cause nerve ending damage. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anaemia, so increase your B12 if taking higher doses of B6. Higher levels of B12 (than the RDA) are safe to take. Do not take more than 100mgs unless prescribed by a doctor. Higher doses should only be taken for a short term period

Vitamin B complex - take a multivitamin with around the RDA of each in it. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Balances out hormones and encourages pregnancy. Listed here are the RDAs for females:
Vitamin B1 (thiamine) 1.1mg
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 1.1mg
Vitamin B3 (niacin or niacinamide) 14mg
Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid) 5mg
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine, pyridoxal, or pyridoxamine, or pyridoxine hydrochloride) 1.3mg
Vitamin B7 (biotin) 30mcg
Vitamin B9 (folic acid) 400mcg
Vitamin B12 (various cobalamins; commonly cyanocobalamin in vitamin supplements) 2.4mcg

Vitamin A: 700IUIs - 900IUIs. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Promotes better cervical fluid. Assists the follicles in maturing properly. Contains important antioxidants. Important for DNA replication. Do not exceed this dose (so if included in a multivitamin, do not take extra). Avoid the synthetic version of vitamin A - high levels (10,000 IUs + a day) have been shown to increase the chances of birth defects

Selenium: 100ug twice a day = total 200ug. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Promotes implantation, prevents miscarriage. Don't exceed dose as can be toxic
Myo-Inositol: 2g twice a day = total 4g (2000mg) per day.
Taken from 3 months prior to conception. Improves egg quality. Helps restore fertility in woman with PCOS. https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol

Myo-Inositol 2g twice a day = total 4g (2000mg) per day. 
Taken from three months prior to conception. Helps restore fertility in woman with PCOS. Improves egg quality. https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol

Melatonin: 3mg per day taken at night. 
Take for 1-3 months prior to conception. Improves egg quality by reducing the level of an oxidizing agent called 8-OHdG. Don't take long term.

L'Arginine: 500mg - 2000mg per day (i.e. 0.5g - 2g). 
Take for 1-3 months prior to conception. Improves egg quality and uterine blood flow.

DHEA: 25mg three times per day = total 75mg.
Start on lower doses and build up. Start taking at least 3 months prior to conception (I found 6 months better). Stop at pregnancy (or EC in IVF). Improves egg quality (http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html?creative={premature_ovaries_us}&gclid=CJ3w8InFoLwCFQxd3godm1gAgg). Usually for older ladies (40yrs+) with diminished ovarian reserves. Not for woman with PCOS. There appear to be many positive personal stories (including my own) with this and studies to show greatly improved chances of success.

Iron: 14mg. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Take with Vitamin C. Tannin inhibits the absorption, so don't take with drinks that contain tannin e.g. green tea. A deficiency can reduce fertility by 50%

Folic acid (= Vitamin B9): 400 micrograms (0.4 milligrams) twice a day = total 800ug. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Tannin inhibits the absorption, so don't take with drinks that contain tannin e.g. green tea. Folic acid, sometimes called folate, is a B vitamin (B9) found mostly in leafy green vegetables like kale and spinach, orange juice, and enriched grains. Taken prior to conception and during early pregnancy reduces the risk of a serious neural tube defect in the baby by up to 70%. May increase pregnancy rates and prevent miscarriages. Can take up to 4000 micrograms per day prescribed if family history of neural defects

Fish oil (Omega Oil/essential fatty acids): 1g - 5g per day (i.e. about 200mg - 1000mg). 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy. Can take some flax seed and some fish oil tablets. Anti-inflammatory. Improves blood flow to uterus. Reduction of NK cell activity (take 5g dosage for this). Use body only fish oil as liver may contain mercury (i.e. not cod liver oil). Also Cod liver oil has too much vitamin A in it, so avoid. Be careful not to take too much if on blood thinners.

Evening Primrose Oil: 1000mg per day for first 14 days of cycle. Stop taking at ovulation up until next menstruation. 
Stop at pregnancy. Increases quality and quantity of cervical mucus. Anti-inflammatory reduces narrowing of blood vessels & promotes blood flow. Can bring on uterine contractions and thus the start of your menstrual cycle

Co Q10/ Co Enzyme Q10: 200mg - 600mg. 
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy - but scale down to maximum 200mg dose on falling pregnant. (Costco has best price). Improving egg quality because of its powerful effect on regenerating the mitochondria - the tiny energy factories of each cell - known to be a factor in age-related infertility. Reduces the risk of pre eclampsia.

Aspirin: 75mg.
Take prior to conception and throughout pregnancy but stop at least 24 hours before giving birth (need the clotting factor). Anti-inflammatory. Stops minute blood clots forming in the uterus (which could starve embryo of oxygen).

Manganese - take RDA, as part of a multivitamin
Deficiency may lead to defective ovulation. Take with Vitamin C (but note - it competes with iron for absorption)

Magnesium- take RDA, as part of a multivitamin
Needed to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure pregnancy until placenta takes over.

Section 2: Other supplements which could be taken or that are for specific fertility problems: 
So, I didn't take these (except for chasteberry) but I have added them as they may help with specific fertility problems and/or they have worked for other people

Wheatgrass - Whatever the dosage is on the tin
Full of antioxidants. Mostly anecdotal evidence as to the effect on fertility.

N-Acetyl Cysteine: 1.2g per day. 
For woman with PCOS

D-Chiro-Inositol: 600mg
Take from 2 months prior to conception. For woman with PCOS - restores ovulation and helps with other aspects of the syndrome

Alpha-Lipolic Acid: 600mg twice a day = 1200mg total 
For woman with PCOS

Bee Propolis: 500mg 
Extremely anti-inflammatory therefore excellent for endometriosis sufferers

Royal Jelly: 500mg three times a day = 1500mg 
Improves egg quality although mostly anecdotal evidence

Cough medicine: Two teaspoons (200mg) three times per day, taken orally. Five days before and day of ovulation (6 days total)Guaifenesin must be the only active ingredient e.g. Robitussin, Mucinex brand. Loosens the cervical mucus helping sperm on their journey. Counteracts negative Clomid effects outlined here. Clomid associated with less cervical fluid, thinner uterine lining and development of hostile mucus. If taking Clomid, wait until day after last Clomid pill.

Vitex Agnus Castus (Chaste berry): 35mg Other suggest 400mg - 800mg twice daily = 800mg-1600mg total
Capsule or liquid form (tincture). Take for first 14 days of cycle in morning and evening. Normalises your menstruation cycle. Restarts periods which have stopped. Lengthens luteal phase defects. Lowers high prolactin levels. Should not affect your cycle, but some ladies with regular cycles have reported that it may mess up the cycle (it didn't however with me, and my cycle is regular). Don't take with Clomid - or any drug like Clomid - they counter act each other. Could take several months to work.

Cordyceps - more info still to be added, but apparently helps those with implantation and immunological issues. Serum clinic advises some of its patients to use a specific regime detailed by a John Bowen (who you buy from via his online website). Apparently the quality of the stuff he supplies is worth the very expensive price tag.

Reishi (mushrooms) - more info to be added, but apparently helps those with implantation and immunological issues. Serum clinic advises some of its patients to use a specific regime detailed by a John Bowen (who you buy from via his online website). Apparently the quality of the stuff he supplies is worth the very expensive price tag.

Human growth hormone: 4mg per day
From day 21 of previous cycle to day of pregnancy test. May help poor responders improve. Varying success has been reported. Given as part of IVF protocol - so prescribed and monitored is advised

Section 3: For Men, these are the most important ones, on a daily basis, take:
Vary dosages according to severity of semen issues. For higher doses, take half morning and half evening. Remember it takes 3 months to make semen. Someone recently sent me this article, which I have not tied back to my research, but as it is very interesting, I have included it here https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/how-to-boost-fertility/how-to-increase-male-fertility

Zinc: 15mg -50mg 
Very important, Higher sperm count. If you take higher levels of zinc for more than a few weeks, add 1-3mg copper to prevent copper deficiency

Vitamin C: 200mg - 1000mg 
Rather take the lower dosages and do short boosters of higher doses periodically. Less clumping of sperm. Higher quantity (up to 140%) and better quality sperm. High doses of Vitamin C may negatively affect sperm quality if taken for long periods. Do not take high doses with high doses of Vit E - one or the other in high doses, as otherwise induces sperm DNA damage.

Vitamin E: 400 IUIs -800 IUIs. 
Improves semen quality and motility by up to 2.5 times. Do not take high doses with high doses of Vitamin C - one or the other in high doses (else may induce sperm DNA damage).

Vitamin D: Between 600 IUI - 1000 IUI
Vitamin D3 is best form of the vitamin. Ensure that you also have taken Vitamin A and K (or have sufficient of these) to balance the Vitamin D. Improves sperm mobility and morphology. Not more than 4000 IUIs per day should be taken. Problems arise when you have too much vitamin D and too little vitamins A and K

Vitamin B Complex: 1 per day - around the RDA for each component. Very important.

Vitamin B12: 10-1000mcg
Helps balance testosterone & LH/FSH secretions. Higher quantity (one study up from 20 to 100 million/ml on 1000mcg dose). Very important.

L'Arginine: 200mg - 1000mg per day
A natural Viagra - improves erectile function, Increases quantity of sperm (by up to 250%). Improves sperm motility & health. Avoid if you have herpes as can promote an outbreak

Co Q10/ Co Enzyme Q10: 30mg-300mg
Only take if you have poor sperm motility. Rather stick to lower doses and occasionally do booster amounts. Improves sperm motility, Ubiquinol is up to six times as effective as ubiquinone as it is more easily absorbed. Doses here are for ubiquinone version. High doses for longer periods may lead to a significant reduction in number of sperm. 
The ubiquinol version may be better to take, as protects against "perioxidation of the membrane lipids" in the semen

Pyconogenol: 25mg-200mg
Improves sperm morphology by up to 40%

Selenium: 70mcg-200mcg
The upper limit here was used in various tests, however, I would advise rather stick to lower levels, as your normal diet should give you sufficient selenium. 
Optimum male fertility concentrations of Selenium in semen are between 50 ug/ml - 70 ug/ml. Can double sperm count. Improves quality of sperm. Toxic in high doses so stick to max 200mcg. High doses taken over longer periods may reduce sperm motility through a modification of thyroid hormone metabolism

L-Carnitine: 1g - 3g per day and L-Acetyl Carnitine 500mg x2 per day (total 1000mg)
"Significant increase in total motility, live sperm count, membrane integrity and linearity of spermatic movement after 3 to 6 months of use" http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15801863. Used together, the study used 1g of L-Carnitine and L-Acetyl Carnitine 500mg x2 per day.

Vitamin A (take as part of a multivitamin) - Take RDA 
Improves sperm production

Omega Oil/essential fatty acids: 1g - 7g per day (i.e. approximately 200mg - 1200mg )
Take a mix of flax seed oil and fish oil. Improves sperm count. Use body only fish oil as liver may contain mercury (i.e. not cod liver oil). Also Cod liver oil has too much vitamin A in it. Be careful not to take too much if on blood thinners.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Juju44

Ollie123, do a search under this; Information About Supplements and Diet During / Before Fertility Treatment  and it will bring up some information.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Today is Day 17 of my 6th Cycle of treatment, 2nd FET, and for the 2nd Sunday in a row, my stomach still feel's like it is doing somersaults.    

However! There is no rest for the wicked, as I've got a 2 yr. old to look after, and travelling to Huddersfield tonight to see the Live movie experience of the film: 'The Suffragettes', and then to Manchester tomorrow for our scan, so no let up really! Then hopefully, once we have our scan tomorrow, we'll have a better idea when the transfer is going to be.  It will be some time this week, as my endometrial lining should be thick enough by tomorrow.  

However! I'm feeling quite nervous and scared at the mo. that transfer will be coming up this week, as I know how attached you'll get when your embryo is transferred, and the grief and emotions that are involved when it doesn't work! As I suppose I am wanting to protect myself from it, as I have experienced it not working, too many times now.   However! "You have to be in it, to win it! So they say!" So, I'll better "throw" myself, right into it again, emotions and all! Just not feeling really positive, and optimistic that it's going to work.

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, on this cold, dry Sunday!

I'll update you on the scan tomorrow. Wish us luck!  

xxx


----------



## Juju44

Hi everyone.

Dolphins, good luck with your scan lining today, hoping it is the correct thickness for transfer later this week. 

I started my buserelin injections on Saturday, so day 3 today, all good, nothing to report so far. 

Have a nice afternoon


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Had my 2nd monitoring scan yesterday at the clinic, and disappointedly, and quite worringly, my endometrial lining is 'still' mostly 7mm, with only 1 measurement out of about 5 that they took being 8mm, and after my first scan, the nurse said that the Dr. would like it to be 8mm or above.

This for me is disappointing, and is worrying, as I was worried sick after the scan, as this is the last go with us using my OE, so the last thing that we need is a thinner endometrial lining.

I have read somewhere that say's that if treatment is going to work, the thicker the endometrial lining as to be, so 7 mm is quite thin.  Therefore, to optimise my chances, the Dr has increased my steroids from 1 mg  a day to 2 mg a day, which has caused me no heap of problems today, with my gut's doing 'double somersaults' now, and I have been feeling sick.

Therefore, our Embryo Transfer is going to be next week now, instead of this week, but I have requested an extra scan before my transfer on Fri. at 12 noon, to help to reassure my mind that my endometrial lining is looking better then it was yesterday.  However the Dr. has said that they will still do the transfer now if the lining is 'still' 7 mm by Fri. The nurse has said, that if the Dr. was at all concerned about it just being 7 mm, then the Dr. would have cancelled the cycle.  But I know that some of you ladies would appreciate 'our concern' esp. as this will be our last cycle of using our OE. and we want to optimise our chance's. 

Has anyone else had a embryo transfer with a thinner endometrial lining, and gone on to have a successful cycle? If so, what happened?

Anyway! I am hoping that this is a good omen but our Embryo Transfer is now scheduled for Monday 19th October 2015, which ironically is the date that we celebrated our son's 1 yr. adj. age exactly a year ago on that date by having a 'Naming Day for him.'  So I think that this is a "happy coincidence" to be PUPO on that date, even if it doesn't end up sticking! So how good is that? 

Anyway! I start my injections of Clexane and Prontogest tomorrow, as well as my tablets, so I will see how I feel when I am on that lot! I hate having IBS on top of having to have treatment, as the meds. always cause me bad side effects.

Anyway! Hope that you are all alright, and bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I'm feeling nervous at the mo. as I will be taking injections again tonight, so I am in a bit of trepidation, as it's been 8 mths. now since my last cycle, and my last lot of injections.  I don't mind seeing the injections, after all I'm a nurse, but it just make's the cycle more real for me, instead of just taking tablets, and it's my first day of taking the awful Calcichew, which I am currently sucking on at the mo. which is just disgusting.    And I've got to take these twice a day now!  

Also, I am meant to be on Slimming World, but I am forever hungry on these steroids, and they are upsetting my gut's no end!   

On a more positive note! It is getting ever closer to my scan again on Fri. to check if my lining is any better!   I am sincerely hoping it is!  

Anyway! Bye for now, and wish me the best of luck with both of my injections tonight.  : 

xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck Dolphins - sounds like you're taking each day as it comes  

Grey xx


----------



## Juju44

Hi Dolphins,

Good luck for tomorrow, I know it is hard, but keep positive and your Dr has said they will still do the transfer at 7mm, but you could be upto 8mm or more by tomorrow.  I know there is alot of talk about 8mm being the optimum lining, but if he was concerned he wouldn't do it.  Try not to put too much on yourself, with the treatments and weight watchers.  I've been eating warm lunches as that is meant to help, not salads or sandwiches and also eating brazil nuts everyday.. only 4-5 which has selenium and that's meant to help with your lining.

Due to my age, I will only be having one chance with my OE as the quality probably won't be there, I'm being realistic, and fully expect to cycle again with DE, but as I've never cycled before I want to try it once and then take it from there.

Good luck


----------



## Juju44

Dolphins, where are you cycling?  

I'm at NewLife in Greece


----------



## Jane2011

Did my trigger shot on Saturday so should have Ov'd on Monday. It's now down to us so hoping we can catch this month. My scan last Friday was 2 years to the date since my clinic scanned me and said I'd miscarried. I know somethings aren't meant to be so keeping a positive mind

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dolphins

Well ladies! I started my injections once again yesterday! And I "really had to psyche myself up to do it! Has I really didn't want to do it!" Has it's been so long since I did my last cycle, and every cycle you do doesn't make it any easier.   

Anyway! It should be easier tonight, now I have got my first lot of injections out of the way! It can only get better from here!

Nearly my scan time again tomorrow! But before this, I will be lighting a candle tonight for "Infant & Pregnancy Loss Day" which is today, when people will be paying their respects to women, couples and or families like myself, who have lost a pregnancy, as I had an early miscarriage as a result of my 1st Cycle 3 yrs. ago now. And I 'still' wonder, what could have been,  plus, we so very nearly lost our son. So, I'll be lighting a candle tonight at 7 p.m. I hope that some of you ladies will be able to join me in doing this.

Hope everyone else is alright, and bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Good luck to you all at various stages 
Today I start the journey for the second and last time so   for the best outcome .
Norethisterone starting today , hoping it's all a bit easier 2nd time around   Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Bad news from today's scan by the way, as it transpires that my endometrial lining today is 6 mm - 7 mm, and measure's thinner then what it was on Monday's scan.  So the Dr. had a chat with us today, to discuss options.

One option is to cancel the cycle now, and to take eostrogen patches throughout the cycle next time.
Second option is to take eostrogen patches now, and go ahead with the Transfer on Monday.
Or the third option is to take eostrogen patches now, and have a scan on Monday morning before making a decision whether to have the Embryo Transfer later on that day.

Therefore, we have opted for the most attractive 3rd Option, as we don't really want to cancel at this point in time, but we are still facing that the cycle may after be cancelled on Monday.   

I don't know how much these patches will be able to help between now and Monday, as this is a form of HRT treatment, and normally given to post menopausal women, but we will keep everything crossed, and we'll see.     

Basically, the Dr. told us today, that he think's that the preterm c-section that I had to have my son has comprimised my uterine lining, so because I had to have a section, it has scuppered my future chances a bit. "If it doesn't rain, it pour's so they say." So please wish me luck that these patches work, and that the scan show's up good news for me on Monday, and that we can have the Embryo Transfer on Monday.

Bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Juju44

Hi everyone,

Good luck Dolphins, I hope the eostrogen patches have worked for you and today you have good news & you get to transfer  .

Clareaball1973, wishing you luck on your 2nd cycle and for a good outcome.  

Jane2011, what's happening with you?

I'm on day 10 of buserelin injections, waiting for my period tomorrow to stay on plan, and have my first scan on Thursday...secretly hoping/praying all good.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Fingers crossed for you Julie  

Grey xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Thanks for your best wishes. YES!!!!!! I'm officially PUPO!!! What a rollercoaster this cycle has been.

Anyway! A yr to the day since it was my son's Naming Day must have been a good omen after all.   

My OTD is only in 10 days time 29th Oct. 15 so not too long to wait.

However! I've been resting tonight, as I have been bleeding after transfer and experiencing minor cramping. So the clinic has told me to rest for today.

Anyway hope you ladies are alright.

Bye for now.

Sorry for no personals.

xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

Can i join you.. stick says i ovulated so guess im on my 2ww after taking clomid. First try with this in 2013 gave us a bfp but mc at 9wks  

Gave up for a while as the journey was too hard emotionally.. ready to try again.. have given up work to take the stress away & give me time to relax  

  this is our time.. so want to be a mummy..

luv & babydust to you all

julie xxx


----------



## Clareabell1973

Hi all
Dolphin - lots of best wishes and luck on the 2ww
Mejulie40 - it's a tough journey isn't it , hopefully this time will be our time , wishing you all the best x

Starting on my burselin injections tonight , not too worried as second time around , just praying for the best outcome this time x


----------



## Juju44

Hi everyone,

Has anyone under gone estrogen priming protocol?  If so, was it successful? Did it increase your egg retrieval numbers?  Just asking as my cycle has been cancelled due to low follicles (3) and not due to start again until January. Due to my age wanted to see if I should be asking the clinic to make changes to help increase my chances. It may need to be in conjunction with agonist protocol. 

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Sorry for no personals tonight, but I have been on a training course all day today, and I'm on one all day tomorrow, so I am feeling quite shattered at the mo.

Anyway! I felt quite upset this morning, and could have cried, as I really felt that my   was on it's way, as my period is due to come on around about now, and I was experiencing pains in my stomach like it was, in fact it started yesterday morning, if I was perfectly honest! Therefore! I know it's not over yet, as I haven't started bleeding again, so that's good news, and my OTD isn't until Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015, but I am just having bad feelings about this!

Anyway! It's not over, until it's over so they say! But I haven't been feeling poorly today like I was yesterday, as I was feeling really quite sick yesterday, and felt dizzy a bit on Thurs. Anyway less then a week to go now until OTD, and halfway through my 10 day wait, so not too long to go now, so fingers, toes and everything crossed!          

Congrats to all of the BFP's, and Big hugs and commiserations to all those with BFN's.   

Goodnight and speak to you all soon.

p.s. is anyone else's OTD on Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015?

xxx


----------



## Juju44

Hi ladies, can I ask what clinics you are using either in the UK or abroad?

I'm currently with NewLife, Greece but the cycled was cancelled due to low follicles and I would like to speak with a UK clinic that has good success rates for over 40's, and thinking of Lister, ARGC or CRGH, wondering who you are using and your thoughts?

Thank you
Julie


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I "still" fear that my period is on it's way I'm afraid! As I woke up this morning with sharp pains in my stomach, like I get at times when my period is due, and I am still having cramping sensations now.   I could feel my period was on it's way last cycle, and on OTD it was a clear BFN, and my period came 2 days later, so unfortunately I have been here before.

Going shopping now, as I am trying frantically to distract myself until Thurs. OTD.  I will test first thing on the Thurs. morning, but I am half thinking that it hasn't worked, however! I haven't bled yet, so you'll never know.  I am still feeling really sick, as well, esp. this morning for some strange reason.
However, I can't believe how quickly this 10 day wait has been for me, has I have been really, really busy with our son, so not much time to think and dwell thankfully.  I have felt that during this cycle esp. the 2ww (in my case this time, the 10 day wait) has gone the quickest, thankfully.  It was cycle 2  and 3 that I felt that it really tracked, as I had to wait 16 days then, so it went beyond the 2ww.

Anyway! Will catch up with some personals later hopefully!

Bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Julie - the Greek, Czech and Spanish clinics see very popular.....why don't you check some of the threads on those boards? I'm biased re Serum but lots of ladies swear by the Czech clinics  

Dolphins - good luck for OTD  

Grey xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

It's a   for me I'm afraid!  

Hope you are all alright.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

So sorry Dolphins  

Grey xx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to send some positive energy your way. I haven't been on here for a long time but wanted to say that we had Donor Egg IVF in 2012 and the result of it was a beautiful boy who now turns 2 yrs 9 months old in a day's time.
I am now 50 yrs old. I was 47 when pregnant and turned 48 two days after he was born. Had what they described as an uneventful pregnancy as all they expected to happen to me medically for my age didn't happen thank goodness 
So if anyone on here is considering Donor Egg IVF and is of maturer years like I was then I hope my post reassures you.

It's tough reading some of your posts and it reminds me of what a rollercoaster it all was.

KEEP THE FAITH!  

PeaPea x


----------



## kitechick

Hiya.
Anyone over 40 about to start cycling this month?  I am boarding the rollar coaster again! Be lovely to hear from any of you 
Xx


----------



## mamochka

Kitechick goodluck you brave lady!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
*kitechcick* I am starting the BCP this week and will have my transfer at the end of March.mim very nervous as my last DE cycle was a disaster. We only got two blasts in the end from a young donor and I had a chemical with that one. My FET never happened as the embie didn't survive the defrost. We have been given a massive discount to try again. So subject to our consultation next week we'll be on th rollerocaster again very shortly.

Good luck to us all! 
Lisa


----------



## kitechick

Thank you mamochka - brave and full of hope knowing it is possible to have a positive outcome but also scared to start the process again knowing how emotionally & physically draining it all is!

Ljp64 - sounds like you've have a tough time on your journey.  Fingers, toes & everyhing else crossed that this one will end with BFP for you.  You & your DP are the same age as me and DH!  

Getting dates sorted out on 16/2 after seeing nurse but looking at about 21/2 starting injections.

Hugs xx


----------



## Educating rene

hi kitechick

My DP and i are both 42. we have EC tomorrow morning. 2nd cycle for us. 1st cycle was long protocol, 11 eggs collected but only 1 made it to blast, no frosties. I was on the verge of OHSS but they still went ahead with ET and luckily i was fine. this time they've gone with the short protocol but i haven't responded quite as well, although the proof will be in the quality i suppose so i'm hoping that not having as many follies this time won't necessarily mean i don't have hardly any eggs either. Guess i'll find out tomorrow. 

are you looking forward to starting injections again? - i couldn't wait. but then after about 3 days, i couldn't wait for them to stop again   i had the last ones yesterday so i'm enjoying my day off today and i've celebrated with pancakes and a big glass of milk! 

happy pancake day and hope you're having a nice relaxing evening. i best get ready for tomorrow morning - don't want any panics just beforehand.

x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  I am 40 and my husband is 46, this is our 2nd IVF attempt.  We got 4 embies with the first and 2 were put back but got a BFN.  On second IVF attempt now, have been stimulating for 7 days now, they are provisionally booking the EC for next Wednesday, I have 7 follicles that appear to be responding.  I really want this to work this time, am so nervous.  

Nice to read this and see some positive stories for those that are 40 and over.

Wishing everyone good luck. xx


----------



## kitechick

Hey Educating Rene
How was EC and what news from it?  I do hope it all went well and you are feeling okay.  Any news on the follies? 
I can't say I'm excited to start injections again but it's all part of the process.  Having said that, DR was okay for me last time; it was Stims that messed me up!  I think I'll start on 20/2 but don't have appointment until next week as nurse is on holiday.  

Hi NatParnell.  That's great news about the follies - good number!  How are you feeling?  Are you bloated etc or okay.  

So hope these rounds work for you both.

Hugs ladies & lovely to hear from you both xx


----------



## Educating rene

Hi kitechick 
Had EC Wednesday - still a bit sore, really bloated and now constipated (tmi - the joys of progesterone!!)  . I think I feel worse this time than how I felt after my last EC if i remember correctly. Hoping I'll be feeling a bit better before next week when I have to go back to work! 

They collected 5 eggs from 10 follies in the end. Had the call yesterday to say all 5 had fertilised and they have provisionally booked me in for ET this afternoon, unless they call this morning to say they are going for blastocysts, in which case ET will be Monday. Fx they've made it through the night and I get the call this morning.

Hope you get your appointment through soon, time is flying so you'll be starting injections before you know it.

Nat - are you on the short protocol this time? i stimmed for 12 days in the end before EC. Was so frustrating each time I'd go for my scan hoping they'd say 'you're ready' but for them to instead say 'another couple of days then we'll re-scan you'. I was worried they'd give up and just cancel it. Good luck for EC, hope you get a good number of quality eggs.

Wishing you both lots of luck.


----------



## marty123

Hi, lovely ladies!
I'm 40 and I'm the DE IVF cycler. This is our first round. Our 1st app was conducted 10th Feb in biotexcom. We've got pretty good amount of positive impressions. As every intended clients we had piles of papers with numerous questions on the point. These were about medical factors for the recipient; legal preparation; donor selection and egg quality. Then additional questions to consider if we are using a known or designated donor - whatever we would like to know   Thankfully our doc was patient enough to listen and respond professionally to dozens of them. Only having made a single joke at the end of the app. like we're ready to give consultations on our own   Marvelous doc she is. Well, all tests and scans  done, results evaluated, precautions said, treatment plan explained. All agreements signed. Here we go! With great belief in our hearts, sending all positive vibes for everyone xxx


----------



## kitechick

Oh no - I completely forgot about the 'bullets of doom' (progesterone). Maybe my mind just blanked them out!!

Educating rene - sorry to hear you are sore & hope that clears up soon.  A good number of eggs though - well done you! What did the call sat - ET or blastocysts. How many would you like put back?

Welcome aboard Marty123.  There is so much paperwork isn't there. Have you made any decisions about donors? Any dates for anything yet?  

This site provides so much support & help for us going through the same thing. The only people I've told about IVF are my parents so it's so nice to talk to others about it.

Hugs lovely ladies xx


----------



## Educating rene

I'm officially PUPO!!!!

Had 2 transfered in the end (1 x 6 cell, 1 x 4 cell). Two out of the remaining 3 are touch and go as to whether they will reach blast stage and so then can be frozen, the 5th one pretty much a no-goer (funny shape apparently).

Now the waiting starts again   OTD 26th Feb.

Can't believe i've got to this stage, was not looking promising at several points. phew. 

x


----------



## kitechick

Congratulations on being PUPO Educating rene.      

Well done you.

Hope you don'y get too crazy on the 2 ww.

sending you   xx


----------



## clairus

Hello  - I'm 45 and of day 6 of stimming of first IVF cycle using OE.  Only 3 follies on scan today - wish me luck, I'm going to need it!


----------



## Educating rene

hi Clairus - welcome to the thread. Are you on the short protocol? - how are you finding it so far?

I had the long protocol the first cycle and then the short protocol this time. Much prefer the short protocol!


----------



## clairus

Hello Educating rene

  I'm on a short one I guess, I started injecting on day 1 of my cycle. They never really gave me an option for any other kind. Shorter the better I suppose!


----------



## kitechick

Hey Clairus.
Wishing you luck & sending folly vibes your way xx

I have nurses appointment tomorrow to get ball rolling.  Long protocol starting on Saturday I think.  There will be the usual 'hunt the vein' for bloods no doubt!


----------



## clairus

Thansk kitechick!  Lots of luck to you too & hope they find a vein!


----------



## Educating rene

hi Kitechick/Clairus

how are you both?

Kitechick - how did you get on at your appointment - is everything set for starting on saturday? 

Clairus - how are the follies doing? have they said when EC might be yet?

AFM - oh my - progesterone!!!! i am currently spending my days battling with either constipation or diarrhoea, had some slight dizziness this morning on my way to work (thankfully wasn't driving at the time), period type cramps on and off, and a little bloatiness, oh and on/off sore (.)(.) - TMI i know, but this is so different from the last cycle. Think i got off pretty lightly the last time.  Haven't realised until now how lucky i was. i'm only 5dp2dt - another 9 days to OTD! i hope the side effects ease off soon - i feel rotten.


----------



## kitechick

Hi Educating rene.  Nice to hear from you but oh no - poor you.  Sounds terrible BUT all good signs though.  Hence the name 'Bullets of doom'.  I asked my DH if he remembered them last time .... blissfully unaware!!  The things we do eh? Are you going nuts on the 2ww.  I hope it's not dragging too much.

Appointment went well although all a bit of a rush to get going by Saturday.  I wanted to do next round while I was still off on maternity leave but looks like potential ET might be after I go back .... Ops!  Can't worry about that though in the great scheme of things.  Nurse took 2 attempts to find a vein willing to give up any blood.  I have baseline scan tomorrow. Drugs being delivered tomorrow evening if all goes well with scan & starting Saturday.  Those drugs are so expensive.  . All forms filled in tonight.  We are just hoping they can use the blood results from last time so we don't have to pay again for bloods. 

Happy folly making & implanting thoughts coming your way ladies xx


----------



## Educating rene

Hi kitechick
It does seem like everything comes together rather suddenly at the last minute before starting treatment. After waiting months and months it's then suddenly all systems go and feels like your are then in a bit if a rush. 
The meds are very expensive - I think the short protocol turned out slightly more expensive than the long one which didn't make sense to me. I think the menopur works out at £10 a bottle!!

2ww is kind of dragging but my mind is occupied now with work so that helps. I'm feeling a bit better this morning so hopefully things are starting to settle.

Hope your baseline scan goes ok. Will you be able to nip out of work for scans etc easily enough? If you don't mind me asking, how long after giving birth did they suggest you wait before starting ivf again?

I too am quite difficult to get blood from but I have one vein that gets hit every time so on my last cycle when I was at risk of OHSS I had to keep having bloods every other day - my poor vein! I did ask them to give it a break and find another but I got the impression they didn't  like suggestions from the patient so I never got my way   

Anyway hope you have a good day. Hope it's not too icy where you are. Where's all the snow they forecast?? 

X


----------



## kitechick

Morning
Glad you are feeling a little better today.  That's good. I know what you mean about taking advise from a patient though.  You know your veins are hard to get when an anaesthetist can even find one in your arm & goes for the hand instead!! 
As I'm off on maternity leave at the moment, scans etc aren't a problem.  The only problem is if ET is when I'm back teaching at school.  I go back to work on 21/3.  It's so difficult when you can't have an exact date. 
I went and saw my consultant when DD was 6 months old about starting treatment again.  At that point I was still breastfeeding.  I had to gradually stop that for period to start again which I did after Christmas. Broke my heart stopping, but I knew that was the only way to think about a sibling.  Unfortunately nothing happened naturally - you always hear of these stories that people suddenly can get pregnant easily after having a child!  We just decided to crack on.
So here we are.  
Have a good day - I do hope you continue feeling better 
Hugs xx


----------



## clairus

Hi all

my update:

Had a scan this morning, I now have 5 follicles which are 12mm so back in three days for another check then EC either Wednesday or Friday next week. Don't know if it's the stimming but started to feel a bit ill with it all, either that or I have a tummy bug.

Hope you are all doing ok


----------



## Educating rene

hi Clairus - it sounds like they're finally getting their act together. I found the follie growth much more slowly and surely on the short protocol. In fact if i'm going to be honest at one point i did start to worry that they might start shrinking again because they were that slow. The long protocol was more like 'wham' - all these massive follicles out of nowhere. For me though the slowly and surely approach has proved much better in terms of egg quality. fx the slow and surely approach will work best for you too. I felt a bit bloated whilst stimming but i didn't really have any other symptoms until i started on the dreaded progesterone after EC. Are you drinking lots?

Kitechick - how are you doing? did the baseline scan give you the go ahead for starting tomorrow?


----------



## clairus

Hi Educating rene

I'm over the moon the follies have grown after 10 days of injecting. Have been drinking lots, of water but Dr said I was a bit bloated last week and told me to drink Gatorade sports drink  instead, i did andwas feeling much better.  This morning at hospital waiting to get bloods done, I though I was going to pass out, go t a really intense fast headache, then felt drowsy, sat down and just though I was going to drop.  Hospital checked my BP and blood sugar, but both were normal, spent all day in bed  with a headache, feeling drowsy and a bit spaced out with waves of nausea and a bitter taste in my mouth.  I have this evening what feels like period pains. Could all just be a bug, but I think I'm panicing because I'm stimming. I think Dr would have seen this morning if ovaries were hyper stimulated, altough she said my left one had moved.


----------



## kitechick

Oh Clairus - it sounds horrid. I felt rubbish towards end of stims (14 days for me on long protocol) but was bloated, lethargic & generally groggy.  It's good your bp & sugar was all okay. Fab news about follies. Well done!  Not long now ..... hang on in there .... you are nearly there.  

Scan was perfect yesterday thanks Educating rene. Drugs have arrived although DH concerned he can't afford my drug habit!!  First jab tomorrow night. Here we go .......


----------



## Educating rene

oh no Clairus bless you - hope you're feeling better this morning. Its amazing how differently these drugs affect different people, i've read all sorts of side effects on this forum. IVF drugs really do take it out on your body. Really good news though about your follies. As kitechick says, not long to EC now. Will it be under sedation or GA at your clinic? They differ so much across different clinics.

Kitechick - hope the first injection goes well tonight. I've had to give one or two injections in a motorway service carpark before and felt like a druggy when people were parking up beside me and looking in. I was expecting the police to be pulling us over afterwards. The things we do. Although i did read once a lady was routinely doing her injections on the train and was amused by onlookers reactions. There's no way i would have been able to do it in that type of public place though - i'm not that brave. I would have probably stabbed my fingers trying to draw up what with the train rocking/gerking etc.

Afm - i'm just chilling today. I think i may have overdone it yesterday at work a little as i'm feeling really bruised in my pelvic region now, especially when i sit down. Not sure what that's all about. Most likely the progesterone i imagine. So i intend on having a relaxing day. (it will most likely now turn out to be a most stressful and jampacked day)   

hope you both have a good day xx


----------



## clairus

Morning ladies how are you all doing on your various stages of the journey? Thank you for your lovely and encouraging messages.

So yesterday has another folly count, up to 8 ( which they said was a miracle!) so EC is TOMORROW!! Had trigger shot at 9pm last night, was fine and didn't hurt at all, I did it myself too. Had a slight reaction though, felt like I 'd drank 100 coffees had a tingly tongue an woke up with stiff fingers, but no major swelling. Here's the TMI bit...tonight have to use a laxative, vaginal egg thingys which are anti bacterials and and a vaginal clinical wash, still better than all those daily injections. Pick up as they call it here will be done under heavy sedation but not a GA which is good.

Question for those who have done this before - on the day before egg collection did you have a huge lunch? Did you try to eat things that will... erm... 'make you go to the loo?' I have to have a very light meal tonight and then no food or liquids after midnight, I have to be at clinic for 7.30 but I think I go into surgery at midday. I will be bloody starving and also suffer from hypoglycemia but I am not diabetic -did tell surgeon but he didn't say much other that i can have one boiled sweet on the way there!

sorry for all the questions, you can probably tell I'm a bit of a worrier!


----------



## kitechick

Fantastic folly numbers Clairus - what a clever lady!!  Brilliant news. 

Day before EC I just normally - was actually at a friends house for dinner who knew nothing of what was happening the next day!  I checked in early, and then there was a list of EC that they worked through and I ended up going down about 10.30 ish.  Tbh I remember them checking me in & paperwork etc & then a few other checks like BP & the time went really quickly.  Think I was too nervous to feel hungry although it was all over and done with very quickly. Had lunch afterwards & then travelled back from London down south.  I think the thought of not eating is worse than the reality - easier than giving injections in my humble opinion.  You'll be fine.  Still sending folly vibes your way for any last minute ones to catch up!  Good luck for tomorrow. Xx

Educating rene - how's you? Any symptoms / signs?  OTD is Friday isn't it?  Keeping all finger & toes crossed for you. Also sending    Have been thinking about you - really hope this works for you lovely. Xx

Afm, jabs are going in although skin keeps being bobbly and tender afterwards & on Sunday, I bled lots - must have hit a vein or capillary or something!!  Guess I'll get back into the swing soon!!

Let's us know how you both get along lovely ladies

Hugs xx


----------



## clairus

kitechick  -  thanks for yet more reassurance, you are all so fabulous on this board! I've perked up cooked myself a huge roast dinner, cooking is the one thing that chills & relaxes me.  I keep reading your updates, so I hope all goes well for you too & the injections aren't too bad 


Educating rene  - hope you are doing ok too, hope the 2ww isn't dragging?


----------



## kitechick

Hahaha - love the fact i just had to edit my previous post - apparently the 'crabs' are going okay!!  I am getting a daily dose of crabs!!  Obviously, I meant jabs!!   

Still it made me chuckle!!


----------



## clairus

I saw that, but though it impolite to ask about your crabs!!!!


----------



## Educating rene

hi guys

thats brilliant news Clairus - they only saw 8 follies on my last scan before EC but when they actually did the EC i actually had 11 so you never know there might be a few more yet.......wishing you luck and hope you get lots of good quality eggs. 

the night before EC i too had a hearty meal. i figured i wouldn't be eating for around 18hrs so thought i'd better stock up   - i had GA which i prefer because i'm a real wimp and have found the hycosy and Endo scratch really really painful, so i was happy to be knocked out for EC. 

- the 2ww is now driving me insane    the last couple of days have been real hard, i think because the side effects are calming down and so i feel like it can't have worked again. in fact i think i feel the same as i did the last time in this 2nd week, despite the first week being a lot more intense this time. i've thought a couple of times today, shall i just test in the morning which will be 2 days early, but as i'm feeling like it hasn't worked i might as well wait until OTD on friday. i'm 11dp2dt so i thought it might show up on a frer test at 12dp?? not sure. but i need to take my mind of it so i'm going to find a film to watch tonight. DP is away for a few days so i'm home alone and bored.

kitechick i found my injection technique got worse as the days went on during both cycles. you'd think it would be the other way round with the practice i was getting.....i'd never make it as a nurse. 

i'll be thinking of you tomorrow clairus - hope it all goes well xx

hope you both have a lovely evening. xx


----------



## kitechick

Thinking of you Clairus xx


----------



## msparos

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in!!

I'm 43 (husband 48 in April) and we are starting again in March for a sibling for my daughter. (my lo is 15 months. We have 3 frosties left and I'll be go ahead with there recommendation of one at a time. My lo was one of two put back but now with my age and a risk of multiple birth they want me to do one. (I don't agree) I am seeing a consultant tomorrow for a further opinion and having a scan tmrw eve. We have our nurses appt next Tuesday. I hope to start my drugs mid March. YIKES!!!! 

I have a complicated immune system and a high BMI but the clinic will go ahead like before. 

Good luck and I'll bookmark this page.

xxxx   xxxx


----------



## clairus

Hi all,  So, despite being a nervous wreck,  I had my egg collection done at around 9.30am this morning and wad discharged at 11:30.    They got 5, which honestly is actually better than I ever expected, even if it is a tad low, but it only takes one!  

So the procedure took around 10 minutes, I was under a heavy sedation & not actually awake but it wasn't a GA either.  Apparently when I came round the first thing I said was "that was amazing, can I do it again tomorrow?!!!"  I was with 4 other women in a room, we all had ice packs wrapped in pillow cases placed on our bellies afterwards for the pain, which so far is  nowhere near as painful as the period pains I get.  Anyway all being well I'm back on Friday for the transfer, and have to started the dreaded Progesterone tonight.  

Hope you are all fine & dandy?!  

Educating rene  -wait the extra days -  you can do it, you've come this far!  I know the 2ww wait is a killer, got everything crossed for you    xx

msparos  -Welcome, I hope you find this forum as supportive as I have. Lots of luck on your journey.

Kitechick - Thanks for thinking of me.  x


----------



## kitechick

Hiya msparos. Wow - you've had a tough time but you must be a fighter! Congratulations on beating cancer and on your DD.  I was on the 'over 40 & trying for a sibling' thread but no one talking on there!  So WELCOME.  That's great you have Frosties to go - fab news.  I was so gutted when we thought we had 3 that could possibly be frozen when I had day 5 transfer but their quality didn't make it the next day!  Surely if you are paying to have IVF, you can choose to have 2 put back.  My consultant has suggested 2 for me which, if all goes well, will be a month before my 42nd birthday.  Might be worth asking more about the stats etc?? Anyway, good luck with your journey.

Well done Clairus.  5 is good & remember, as you said it only takes 1.  I only had 7.  They need to get jiggly tonight!!  Good luck with the bullets!  Pads/panty liners a GOOD idea!  I didn't know that when I was under GA, they put one in my 'backdoor'.  I found out later & it was quite evident when I did a little pop off!!  Sorry tmi!!

I would second what Clairus said Educating rene.  Hang on in there.  You are so nearly there.  Another film tonight??  Or a nice takeaway? Or both. Not long. 

Take care ladies 

Hugs xx


----------



## Educating rene

clairus thats fab - 5 is a good number on the short protocol - they go for less numbers but with better quality is what my consultant told me. in fact the clinic i started off my ivf journey with where i went back for the endo scratch apparently are mostly putting ladies on the short protocol now as they are finding quality of eggs much better - not sure there is much research in it though, and i would have thought it depends on what works best for the individual. but well done!! cross fingers you get some frosties too. sending your little embies some        - you made me laugh with what you said after you came round - they must hear some funny things when they are waking us all up. on my first EC i remember waking and repeating what the anaesthetist said to me  - 'all done' - i just repeated it back to him like a parrot. hope you're resting well this evening and fingers crossed for some top quality embies for transfer.

welcome msparos - bless you, you really have been put through it. great that you had successful ivf giving you plenty of frosties to use though and even more great that the 1st FET worked. fingers crossed it will be just as successful for you this time too. if you would prefer to have 2 put back i would challenge them about it reassuring them you know about the risks of multiple births etc. i was in the same situation, right up until transfer day they were saying they would only put 1 back but i kept saying my embryo quality previously was low, that i understood the risks etc and plus i had the lead Dr for the transfer this time, and he was ok about it. so i guess it also depends on which Dr you have and what they prefer. which in my eyes it shouldn't really come down to that - it should be a joint decision between them and us. even though i have paid for both my cycles i still didn't feel i had much choice in things to be honest. i was quite surprised by that. not long until march either!!! time is flying so you'll be starting before you know it.   

kitechick the bullets are a nightmare aren't they. i second panty liners. it wouldn't be so bad if i could lie in bed for hrs after the morning one but i have to get up early for work. i could set my alarm for about 4am to do it then but then i know i wouldn't get back to sleep. this is whats happening already as i set it for 5am - i'm absolutely shattered. roll on the weekend - but then they may all stop on friday so lets see.  no time for a film tonight - i was late leaving work, then i did a bit of crafty shopping and treated myself to a dress   so i'm running behind on my evening rituals now.

afm - i have resisted testing and i'm going to hold out until friday. it wouldn't be fair on DP anyway because he's coming back to be here friday morning so we can see the result together. aw. only two more sleeps then i'll be put out of my misery (or not....). if it doesn't work i'm not sure what we'll do. whether we will go another cycle or call it a day and head down the adoption route which is what we've discussed previously. i think i could probably cope with one more but i doubt i'd cope with anymore than that. it really takes it out of you both physically and emotionally.     it doesn't come to that and that we get our bfp on friday.

hope you all have a nice evening xx


----------



## clairus

Morning! Quick TMI guestion guys -  did you pee gallons after egg collection?  Yesterday I was bloated and gassy, today feel pretty much normal but you'd think I'd consumed gallons this morning judging by the amount I'm urinating, but I haven't!


----------



## Educating rene

I only did because I drank loads. Keep drinking so you don't get dehydrated - it might settle down soon. Did they give you a drip during EC? If so you might just be offloading all the fluid.


----------



## clairus

Thanks!  No drip, did have a cup of tea earlier today, maybe it's had a diuretic effect.  I guess peeing lots is better than not peeing, sounds like not getting OHSS at least.


----------



## kitechick

Don't recall peeing lots!!  Any news on eggs & overnight jigginess?


----------



## Educating rene

aargh - think it may be all over - just started spotting fresh blood. night before OTD as well!!!!!!! won't be late implantation bleed because that would be dark old blood and af normally starts with dark brownish blood. this is like watered down fresh blood. sorry tmi. - gutted because i'm sure this isn't a good sign.


----------



## Educating rene

BFN!!


----------



## kitechick

Oh no educating rene.  Am so sorry.    Your head must be all over the place right now and no amount of words will help.   I wish I could say something to make it better.  Give yourself time to get over this blow.  Look after yourself lovely & be kind to yourself too.  Sending massive hugs your way & a virtual box of tissues xxx


----------



## msparos

thanks ladies for the welcome!! I'll have a read and see where your all at with your treatment.

So sorry *educating rene* on your BFN. Like kitechick said your head must be all over the place? can you have some counselling at the clinic? Which clinic are you at? I'm in Leeds and they seem to have a good success rate with over 40's. Well actually they gave me 5% chance with my first FET.

This time the embryos have been in the freezer for 4 years and I'm hoping and praying they will be ok in thawing   . They plan to let them grow to a day 5 blastocyst. Where as before they only went to day 2 and then they were inserted. They have assured me they will take the best one. But as I had no problems through the previous pregnancy (blood pressure or diabetes) she doesn't see why I can't have 2 put back. Although I'm not keen on twins I'm ready for anything. But obviously lots of risks etc come with multiple births. I understand they have to give you the full facts. This was all discussed in my clinic appt yesterday. I got to see a "nicer" consultant about my protocol. My head is in a better place and I walked away a little happier. I was then back at 6pm for a scan to check my uterus etc and all is good. Now to relax over the weekend until my nurse appt on Tuesday where we will get the schedule etc and then its go go... My husband isn't saying much. He didn't say much the first time round LOL and he wouldn't be without our daughter now he thinks the world of her!

I hope your ok *educating rene*  

Bye for now
xx


----------



## Educating rene

Thanks kitechick - called the clinic with the result and my follow up isn't until May but at least that gives me time to pull myself together. We are using DS and have 2 vials left so think we'll keep going until we've used those and then call it a day. Maybe 1 or 2 more cycles max. Such a difficult journey!

Fingers crossed for you guys and hope you get your BFPs - sending you loads of   

Will keep popping in to say hi and cheer all your little embies on. 
Xx


----------



## Educating rene

Thanks msparos - gutted but ok - looking forward to glass of wine tonight!


----------



## clairus

Educating rene  -hugs to you  xxxx

Sadly the transfer this morning couldn't go ahead. The eggs they removed had matured too much to be fertilized and were ' post mature.'  They said they can't tell this during the monitoring I had which was every two days,but if I do it again, they need to be removed earlier. Also said it's very rare for this to happen.  The good news is that for my age I have good quality eggs and a good number of them. The ivf and getting pregnant naturally have the same chance of working as I have no blockages etc and other half doesn't have any issues either. Now I have to have a normal period and go back in March to talk about what we do next. I am ok, it went through my mind one day last week that I felt like I had already ovulated, but put it down to the meds. Anyway that's it for the moment. The thing I am most    off with right now is that I am still sore from the surgery .


----------



## kitechick

I'm so sad for you Clairus   It's such a shame and for you to still be sore too is like adding salt to the wound.  Take time to heal but knowing that there are positives like your eggs are good quality.  Again, no words will probably help but i am thinking of you.  you must also look after yourself & be kind to yourself. If March is too soon then wait longer.  A nice glass of vino / bottle might help?!?  
take care lovely xx


----------



## clairus

Thanks   xx


----------



## Educating rene

I'm so sorry clairus - it's absolutely heartbreaking when you get so far through the cycle and so close to ET for it to be taken away again - this is such a difficult journey. Hopefully now though they know exactly what to do next time so fingers crossed it's much more successful then. You'll most likely be cycling before me given I now have to wait ages for a follow up so I wish you loads of luck for the next one xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi just posting here in case other over 40's ladies are cycling at the moment and can offer any reassurance? I'm having my worst ever cycle and it is my last one with own eggs   . I was put on the long protocol as I responded ok with it before. This time it was a very long long protocol - I started it mid Jan and only went onto stims at the end of last week! I didn't down reg properly so had to have pregnyl to trigger another period & start again! It's been totally exhausting  

At my first stims scan today (Day 8 ) only 6 follicles were found and all under 7mm. My endometrium lining was only 3.2 as well (may not matter though I think? as will be freezing the embryos). Clinic has increased my already high doses of Menopur & Gonal F. I wonder if the extra long down regging has now delayed things with the stimming? It's so exhausting, but I feel I have done everything I can to prepare   The last 4 years have just been miscarriages & IVF! I hope everyone else cycling is doing ok & wish you good luck


----------



## kitechick

Hi Merlin. 

You've been having a rough time of it - so sorry.  What have the clinic said about the long protocol??  Have they any ideas?  What a nightmare. Poor you. Hugs.

I'm DR at the mo & AF started on Tuesday.  Have a scan tomorrow & if all good, start stims tomorrow evening.

How's things with you msparos? What news?

Xx


----------



## kitechick

Msparos - any news?? What's your schedule & how did nurses appointment go? It's all gone very quiet on here!!
Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Kitechick, thanks   I was just told anything can happen with IVF!   Very glad this is the last time going through all these injections, ugh! Hope your DR goes swiftly   xx


----------



## kitechick

Morning Merlin13.  Hope all is good with you? 

Scan on Friday went well & started stims same day. So now 2 jabs a day! Wish I could inject left handed so I could give my poor right thigh a break!! Ho hum! Next scan scheduled this Friday 11/3 and then Monday 14th.  Come on follies! 

Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Kitechick, hope the injections are going well! Mine have always been into tummy. I'm on 3 a day   Follie numbers picked up a bit but big difference in sizes so not sure what will happen   Not long to go thankfully! Keep at it   xx


----------



## Rubi

Hi ladies 

Can I join you?  Glad that I foud this group. 

I'm about to start my final OE cycke at 42 (low chances but I want to try one Final cycle). I have a dilemma either start my short protocol tomorrow (300 ui menopour) or have an endo scratch on day 21 (which means delay the cycle by one month). 

As you can see on my signature I have done everything except endo scratch. Has anyone done endo scratch and got BFP or your view is that it won't make huge difference and I should just go ahead and pray for the best.

Apology for the lack of personals ... I'll start reading and catch up.

Thanks 
Rubi


----------



## Educating rene

Hi guys
Ruby - it's a really difficult decision isn't it - at what point do we call it a day?? Have they suggested whether there is any particular part of the process that's the sticking point? Quality? Implantation issues? I would probably give the scratch a go and also consider embie glue since you've not had scratch before. I had the scratch on my last cycle but sadly didn't work   I have to take my hat off to you though for getting through 5 cycles - well done!

Kitechick - hope everything is going well - any sign of EC? 

AFM - still deciding whether to carry on or turn our thoughts to adoption. Having a counselling session soon and follow up in May but not sure we'll attend that as I suspect we'll be making calls to the council adoption services instead. Think my mind us already made up, just waiting for DP to catch up 

Hope everyone is getting on ok on your various stages of your cycles. Will keep sending you all some   And


----------



## sumpy

Hi Everyone,

I would recommend an endo scratch as on my last cycle in the UK I had this and got a BFP, I went on to mc unfortunately but the time before I didn't get implantation without it. Hope this helps.

I was wondering if anyone can help with my current situation?

I have recently done a fresh cycle in Prague and had another set of embryo's diagnosed at not suitable to transfer (PGS results). With this being the 2nd time, plus two miscarriages and at an age of 42, I have concluded I and my partner are simply not able to produce a child ourselves. And yes we have done all the right things; months off alcohol, reasonable food, taken all the vitamins etc etc. Has anyone considers donor eggs abroad and weighed up the pro's con's and has advise for other factors to consider / be aware of? I am totally torn and struggling to come to a decision with the option far from what I planned, but which I view is the only one. Adoption or giving up, and doing another round of IVF at the expense of my health (physically / emotionally) don't seem feasible at all.  Please can anyone help?

Thanks 

Sumpy


----------



## Guest

Sumpy I'm really sorry about your last cycle   I'm having PGS too & didn't have much luck with my first round of embryo banking, so if my current cycle is the same then donor eggs are the next step for us, as its so expensive to keep on going! There are lots of helpful threads here about donor eggs and lots of positive stories.

Educating Rene I hope the counselling session helps & your DH soon gets onto the same page, I know it's such a big decision. But one way or the other hopefully in a year or so you'll be able to look back from a totally different situation and not mind whichever way it turns out  

Rubi I've never had a scratch but had bfp's with both previous ivf transfers. I had a uterine biopsy last summer which I found very painful & that puts me off a bit! But I've heard a lot of success stories & good things about them.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, so sorry to hear of your last cycle. We had many cycles with oe, all bfn apart from one miscarriage. 
We came to the conclusion eventually that it just wasn't going to happen for us so turned to donor.
I gave birth to my first child age 42 and my second age 44. ( successful each treatment)
Don't give up the chance to be a mum, whichever route you take


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Hello All, I wonder if I might join you?

I wasn't over 40 when I started fertility journey but am now and about to start stimming for third IVF any day now. I was so blessed our first one worked (despite really poor embryo quality so big surprise and miracles happen!). But find there is so much focus on our age that it does bring its own issues and stresses, so be great to join here. Trying to be as positive as possible and know support helps us all so much. 

Wishing you all a good eve. X


----------



## kitechick

Hey Rubi - nice to have you on here.  I'm afraid I can't help answer your questions about endo scratch, but I am a good listening ear! Hopefully others will help you find your answers.  

Hiya Girlfullofhope.  Welcome.  Fingers crossed that #3 works.  Staying positive helps massively too I think.  

Merlin - 3 jabs a day ...... ouch!  Tonight jabs mainly caused a lot of blood & pain!!! lol.  Maybe I should try tummy - there's some chunky protection there  but it makes me wince thinking about it!!  

Hope everyone else is okay?  

Day 8 stims scan tomorrow - stuff definitely going on 'down there'!!  

xx


----------



## Rubi

Awwww ladies, as I said so glad to find this group and Thanks for your responses.

Seems like few of us have the same dilemma ...."Is time to move on and accept that I won't have a biological baby?"  Or " shall I carry on with the hope to find the golden egg?".
There are many considerations that need to be taken into account but for me a key one is that I'm reaching my limits of living in a limbo and I want my life  back. I try to show enthusiasm in front everyone including DH but the reality is that the desire to become a mum goes with me everywhere, however, I'm content and thankful for many things that life  has given me (hhuuaawww I don't think I have ever wrote my feelings this clear). Anyway, maybe this is not the thread to discuss feeling. Please do let me know if there is a thread to discus feeling/facts to consider before moving to donor egg.

Educating Rene - yes is so hard to decide, particularly when you still producing at least one embryo. No real reason besides egg quality due to age (but I have produced blastocyst) apparently I also have high TNF (I did treat them last year still BFN). I think my issue may be implantation so hope the scratch helps....plus egg equality.
Are you thinking to move to adoption? Good luck and hope DP catch up soon. I have not done research into adoption just yet but I've been told that does take a bit of time. I know a couple that just adopted two kids and they are just beautiful happy family.

Sumply- Thanks for your advice I'll go for scratch. Sorry to hear that you have been unsuccessful. Is so hard after all the sacrifices that we do, no only financially but even the way we live (even a glass of red wine is taken with gilt). I'm right behind you, if this cycle does not work donor egg will be the next step. I'm also looking for thread where we can discuss all the fact to consider when deciding to move to donor. If there is non I may start one thread. 

Merlin - thanks for the advice. Wish you good luck with this cycle, are you cycling in Spain IVI? Is a very good clinic and the latest equipment. Hope it work for you.

Kargoh- congratulations! Must be feel lovely have a complete family and leave all this ivf behind. Thanks for carry on supporting us.

Girlfullofhope- welcome and good luck with your cycle. Yes we all hear about the correlation between age and egg quality. But I still believe that we have chances. If you don't mind asking me which clinics are cycling with? 

Kitechick- good luck with your cycle and hope those follies are growing nicely ;-) and a good listener is appreciated. 


Wishing all the best to everyone


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

Kitechick - I think you are brave to inject in thigh. I always found that much more painful than stomach, but could be as I can pinch it easily!

Rubi - we are now with create. Our first cycle was NHS at Kings. Then we moved house and went with closest to avoid travel stress. But they closed! So been rather stressful deciding on where to go as had such different advice and suggestions at open days and initial appointments. Good to be settled somewhere now and ready to ring them any moment as expected to start my cycle yesterday. This happened before though. I'm usually regular then my body seems to know I'm waiting. A watch kettle never boils and all that!

Hope you've all got relaxing things to look forward to this weekend and can enjoy some sun. Good for our vit d!x


----------



## Ljp64

Hello ladies, 
May I join? 
I'm about to start my second DE cycle. I've had my down reg shot and my scratch. I'm on the pill til Sunday then when I start my bleed a few days later I'll start clexane and progynova. My transfer should be in about three weeks. 
I've had one cycle with OE resulting in two separate mc of twins when I was 41. Then I had to wait as I'd developed gallstones when pregnant so I had my gallbladder removed last year and my first DE cycle in Spain last summer. It was disappointing, only two blasts from a 23 year old donor. I had a chemical and then in January a cancelled FET as the Frosties didn't survive the thaw. Thankfully the clinic have been brilliant and are giving us a massive reduction to go again which has made the decision to go back easier TBH. They won't admit it officially but they cocked up somewhere but we know their quality control dept will be all over our cycle this time so hopefully we'll get the best donor and a better number and quality of embryos. 

I'm apprehensive because although I've got pregnant on both my cycles it never lasts. I hope that now I'm on the clexane and they're pulling out all the stops this will be our time. 

Good luck to all of you, I'm looking forward to sharing your journeys, 

Lisa x


----------



## Ljp64

Hi, 
Just scrolled back and saw your post re scratch *Rubi*. I had a scratch today and also had one for my FET (which was cancelled because the embie didn't survive the thaw!). I didn't have a scratch with either of my BFP cycles.

My clinic in Spain doesn't believe that the scratch makes any difference. However, my scanning clinic her raves about it. The sonographer told me she's never seen a woman who's had a scratch and not had a very smooth, triple striped lining. I'm undecided as I've always had a good lining without the scratch! For me this is probably my last go so I decided to throw everything at it.

There was an article published about scratching this week based on Siobhan Quenby's research but that was also with women with immunes issues.

its a difficult decision isn't it? I've had a horrible virus for the last two weeks and I should probably have delayed my cycle but no way! I just want to crack on, so I understand your dilemma about whether to delay or not.

Good luck! 
Lisa


----------



## Rubi

GirlfullofHope- yes is so difficult to decide which clinic to go for .. I guess by now all are a bit similar. I have given up work this year so traveling for ivf is even a distraction for me (that is how much ivf has become part of my life). Reg AF I know what you mean, I've always had af every 28 days last time was late !! Day 34! - for a minute   I thought maybe bingo and natural, when I was getting ready to go and have the test Ban!! Af arrive, like it was playing a nasty joke with me. Good luck with Create are you going for the 3 cycles package? Hope your AF arrives soon and you can start your cycle. 

Ljp74 - sorry to hear about your failed cycle but is nice to hear that the clinic is taking responsibility. I'm very familiar with spain and travel there a lot, clinics in Spain have very advance labs and they are pioneer when comes to lab/donor, they also delivery high quality when comes to medicine. I'm sure next cycle will be  successful. 
Thanks for the advice and lets hope it makes difference on my cycle.
Rubi


----------



## clairus

Hi Educating Rene & Kitechick ( and to everyone else I don't know!) how are you both getting on?  I've been away for a while to get over the shock of my non transfer and resume normal life. 

I hope you are OK Educating Rene now...?    Kitechic, how are your follies?

Anyway I'm going  in May to try again, as apparently I responded well to stimms, even though eggs had matured too much. Will be doing ICSI and maybe a different protocol. 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Merlin13 -good luck with this pgs  round lets hope you find your golden egg.  

Karhog - Thank you for your words of encouragement, did you find it hard to make the decision to go de?

Rubi- You could be me, when I was reading your post, its exactly how I feel. Do let me know if you find a more suitable post? in the meantime good luck for oe cycle. fingers crossed.

Ljp74 - sorry to hear about your failed cycle in Spain, glad they are helping you with this cycle. how did you find the switch to d/e from o/e? do you have any advise as you have made the step?

Thanks again everyone and good luck x


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
*Sumpy *TBH the switch fo DES was quite easy for me, I think I've been lucky, especially for someone who usually overthinks everything. By the time I'd had my first IVF cycle I'd lost an ovary and was 41. I knew the chances of success were low so I was blown away when I got pregnant. But it was horrendous, I had a mc then found out I was still pregnant with the other embie ( I had two put back). They couldn't find it so I had methotrexate. I also got gallstones. When the clinic suggested we have one more try with my own eggs then move to DE I decided to go straight for DE. I couldn't stand the thought of another mc with my own eggs,mid had three surgeries by that point and I just wanted a baby. 
For me, from the moment they fertilised the eggs on my donor cycle they were mine. When I got a BFP from DE it felt the same as with my OE. I just figure it's my best chance of a baby and I will love it as if it were genetically mine. I know that's not the same for many other women and some may think it's simplistic but I just think about my baby and that's the end of it.

Good luck with your journey, 
Lisa


----------



## kitechick

Hi Clairus- lovely to hear from you and so glad you have a plan to move on from here.  May will be here in no time and that's really good news that you responded well to stims.  I really hope it works out for you lovely  .  Sounds like they know what to do to tweak your men's etc.  
Follies doing okay thanks - 3 larger ones on each side on Firday & going back tomorrow for another scan.  I know last time I was a little slow responding but was on the highest dose so I have to carry on for longer!  More happening in left ovaries so hopefully some of the little follies will get their act together! Feeling okay at the moment .... hoping that the bloated stage will just be at the end! 
Take care xx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Evening all,

KiteChick - really hope your scan goes well tomorrow, all sounds positive and hope those follicles working together!

Rubi - No we're not with the three cycle package, we didn't really consider that and not sure why. Perhaps being optimistic but also as hard to decide on a clinic and want to see how it goes, but so hard to know what is best financially as well as emotionally! Is that what you are on?

I'm pleased to say AF eventually arrived later yesterday. One of the strangest starts and late that I've had, typical! Spoke to clinic early this morn and after consult with a nurse, taking yesterday as day 1 so done my first injections of this try tonight. Feeling excited and wish you all a really good week ahead...

x


----------



## kitechick

Good luck with your injecting Girlfullofhope It's Sod's law isn't it, all this time not wanting AF to arrive & the one time you want her to come, she takes her time & is all weird!!
Scan good today. Had a bit of a shock as EC is on Wednesday!! Wasn't expecting that but follies have been hard at work & 7 very good sized ones with a couple of smaller ones they might gut catch up. Last time I was on stims way longer. So trigger jab shortly & then off to London tomorrow afternoon / evening after my  Keep in touch day at work! It's all go! 
Hope everyone else is good 
Xx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Morning all - hope it is starting out as a very good day for everyone.

I wondered whether you ladies are mainly going for ICSI rather than straight IVF? 

My clinic says they usually do for people over 40, but I'm borderline due to previous history so they are happy to do IVF instead if we want. Then had a DNA Frag test that came back 'fair' so again said we are borderline for ICSI and might increase chances very slightly but would only be very slight so is up to us. As with all the 'extras' I am always torn between wanting to give it every chance and doing all we can, and knowing that we might need to afford to do it again and need to save where we can. Then feel that I should be being positive about this time and so guilty at being pessimistic! Any thoughts appreciated..

Also our clinic do not do IMSI but do PICSI so we would have to decide whether to go for that or ICSI if go for it. That is not to mention the embryoscope and embro glue options!!! Ahhh.

Got our first scan on day 6 tomorrow as AF eventually arrived, phew. But as on lower doses this time am nervous in case we find out tomorrow that nothing at all has happened. So will be happy to even get to face all the other dilemmas as will mean at least got that far.

Kitechick - thinking of you today going for your EC. Expect you are there now so FX and really really hoping it goes very well. Take good care after and rest well.

Hope everyone else is doing really well. x


----------



## kitechick

Hiya everyone
7 eggs collected yesterday (same as last time) and 6 fertilised 😎  
Really pleased although slightly dampened by a ****ty email from my head teacher as I can't return to work on Monday - my supposed first day back after maternity leave, She has demanding appointment letters etc.  I don't have appointment letters for potential 5 day transfer & even if I did, it's private & personal to me. Been in a bit of a pickle really but then my lovely gp has written me a sick note for Monday!  We've never been asked for appointment letters. I feel untrusted and angry!!  Not good
But I know I need to focus on what's important ... But finding it difficult to switch off.  Rant over - I hope I get more than 3 hours sleep tonight
Xx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Well done on the six embies *kitechick*, that's a great number. Schools can be a a pain can't they? I'm off sick at the moment with this virus that I can't shift. School have been fine but I'm not sure how they'll react when the GP signs me off tomorrow. I've felt so bad that I'm even wondering if I'll be well enough for my transfer. I just have to rest and hope it'll go away in time.
*Girlfullofhope* we'll be having ICSI I think. With my OE we had straight IVF, last time we used DPs frozen sperm so it had to be ICSI. It seems ICSI Is pretty much the norm in Spain so I think that's what they'll use. They seemed suprised when I asked if they'd be using straightforward IVF. Is ICSI more expensive at your clinic? As for extras my clinic includes blastocyst culture and embryoscope in the price.

Well I'm three days in to clexane and progynova. Apart from the fatigue from the virus I'm ok. Had acupuncture today and I'll have it twice more before my lining scan.

Good luck ladies,

Lisa


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Morning all,

KiteChick - what wonderful news. So pleased to hear about 6 out of 7 fertilising. Great stuff. Hope you are not too sore and try not to stress about work. You know you are doing the right thing and they will cope. Just let it pass over you and focus on getting healed and all the positive thinking. Was it ICSI if you don't mind me asking? Really pleased for you. 

Ljp64 - thanks for reply. After scan yesterday looks like definitely ICSI as they had a result we didn't know about along with DNA fragmentation test, which threw us a bit and they are suggesting PICSI so probably do that. Yes, you pay more for each where we are and more for glue and more for emryoscope. However looks like we are on very small numbers so might not help us if not needing to select. 

Scan was a shock as only first on day 6 and 2 follies big and near maturing and they talking about trigger tomorrow already. Perhaps this is because on flare. There are two small that might grow a bit and 3 tiny they don't have hope for. Before I've stiimmed for longer if this happened and lost lead ones to grow small ones more but they seem keen to go with these two. I've not seen a scanner before that shows blood vessels around them. One looked good apparently but feel like we only just started and so early for EC and unlikely to get more than one or two. 

Perhaps I should be more optimistic! I'll will the others to grow and others to slow down but no clear spot for a hot water bottle, ha ha. Lining still not developed either as so early so having Accupunture today again and scan tomorrow. Telling myself at least there were some follies there!

Wishing you all very good days. X


----------



## kayobee

Hello Lovely Ladies
mind if I join your group??
K XX


----------



## kitechick

Thanks for you positive words Ljp64 & Girlfullofhope.  No we didn't have ICSI & no I don't mind you asking! Any news about EC Girlfullofhope?  When is your lining scan Ljp64?  I do hope you start feeling better from your virus 

Welcome kayobee - really hope this one works for you.  Goodness you've been through a lot looking at you profile.  Everything crossed for you.

Slept much better last night.  Waiting to hear from hospital tomorrow morning.  If they phone, it'll be a 5dt.  If no phonecall  by 9am, we are off to the Big Smoke to get some emblems on board!  Let's hope all is good in the lab!  Last time they phoned & updated everyday but they don't do that anymore apparently. 

Hope everyone is good?  Happy weekend ladies xx


----------



## Hola

Hi -
I don't know if I will be welcome on this thread...
AM an old fertilityfriends member and started my first (of 7) IVF back in 2006. Got pregnant 5 times, lost twins 3 times and have two beautiful children at home (5 and 7). Infertilty was due to my partner and after a rocky few years, we seperated 2 months ago.
Unrelated (well, it was a catalyst) I met a new partner, who is 56 and has two grown kids (22 and 20) - I am now 42, turning 43 soon.
We had sex and I was on my last day of my AF - and what can I say?? I AM PREGNANT. A total shock. I really don't know what to think or do. On the one hand it feels like the biggest present ever (you ladies will understand that better than anyone), but we barely know each other.
What the hell am I going to do?
Love,
Hola


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Evening all,

A quick one to say EC tomorrow. Only really two follicles seen, although they look good the others too small as of yesterday to catch up. So triggered with two pens last night, never had two pens before! FX for eggs being in there and quality ones then, still being hopeful.

KiteChick thinking of you, are they on board yet or still going? Really hoping things going well and glad you sleeping better. Wondered if it was ICSI you did? We will have to make our final decisions tomorrow and hate it when all on the spot, but hoping we get to that point as well.

Welcome Hola - what a problem to have! Can't just think what to say at the moment, except must be very difficult as affects so many. A gift as you say and shows how life can surprise you! Hope a bit of time sleeping on the idea might bring some clarity. Not rushing anything is main thing I would say. Take care.

Sweet dreams to all and may this week ahead be a good one for us. x


----------



## kitechick

Morning

We are in the big smoke having got up at ridiculous o'clock!  5 day transfer today - just hope the 5 have done well since Saturday   (1 was not keeping up Saturday morning). 

Girlfullifhope - fingers crossed for you today.   You never know, those little follies might surprise you! Anyway remember, it only takes 1. We didn't have ICSI & it never came up in conversation apart from signing consent form just in case.  Are you having a general or local? Please let us know how you go.

Welcome Hola - what a pickle to be in. I think as Girlfullofhope said, no quick decisions. You need time to think things through & try and get your head straight, if that is possible.  Hugs lady. 

Happy Monday everyone else. Take care xx


----------



## kitechick

Quick update - 3 good for today and now on board! A 3AAand 1-- blastocyst & a morula.  Was only going to have 2 put back but as the second place embie wasn't amazing we  decided on 3.  
The other 2 are out of the equation so no Frosties.
And now for the 2ww   
Come on little embies ...... Please stick      
Hugs all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Thanks for the good wishes KiteChick and wow what wonderful news. Three on board and completely understand your decision, we can plan but then need to go with what actually happens.

Hope you can relax for the next few days. One the two week wait now then and lots of treats for you. Hope it being over Easter helps. Here is hoping those little ones stick well...

Our EC got two eggs from the large follicles but no others. It was hard to chose but we did PISCI and good news this morning is that both fertilised. Phew. Now as only two, we are on ET tomorrow morning. Trying my best to heal today as still sore, so resting and lots of positive thoughts, but also know need good blood flow so I'm up and down and not quite sure what to do for best. Very pleased to be at this point with so few follicles, so here is hoping the are developing nicely when we arrive in the morn and both get popped back in... FX. x


----------



## kitechick

Good news Girlfullofhope.  So pleased they both fertilised.  How was ET today? So sorry you are hurting after EC.  The only place that hurt on me was my arm where the vein the anaesthetist choose the small one, and left most of the line hanging out! Fingers crossed for your little ones to stick too    . You take care of yourself now.

Had a really busy couple of days at work ... One more day then the Easter holidays.  Work has kept my mind off things but I must remember not to move or lift things!  

Hi everyone else

Xx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Thanks KiteChick. Pleased to say we got good news yesterday that both embryos had survived the night and so put back in for a two day transfer. Phew. When we only had two follicles it was hard to be optimistic we would get to this point, but positive thinking continues... Apparently they looked 'beautiful' so here is hoping. I've been alternating between chilling in bed and then thinking I should be up and about getting blood flow going, so like a yoyo.  

The easter break is very welcome here too. I can imagine its hard to remember not to lift, finding that already. Still a bit sore, niggling aches so trying the heal quickly so these two are comfy and want to stick around. FX.

Hope everyone else is doing well and have nice plans for the holidays. X


----------



## kitechick

That's fantastic news Girlfullofhope. I am SO PLEASED for you 2 beautiful ones settling in right now!     

Take it easy now xx


----------



## SNOOPYDOOPER

Hello all,
Just did first IVF cycle here in Madrid where i live. Despite plenty of eggs and 9 blasts on day 5, none of them tested normal so we have nothing to transfer and much less hope than before. Tonight we meet with the doctor to review the PGS results but suppose there will be not much she can tell us that we don't already know. Deciding on a 2nd cycle. Mostly it's the question of money but the physical and mental wear and tear is considerable as well. Husband is leaving it to me to decide. Thanks, honey!  
I want to ask the doctor if we can do multiple cycles and collect the 5-day blasts and just do the PGS testing when we have a whole bunch of them. Not sure if this is possible. But it's 4400€ each time you run the PGS testing. And I'm a practical person. We would love to have a baby but it's really sinking in how low our chances actually are. We are both committed to OE and not considering DE - we know the chances are much better with DE but it's just not for us. 
Anyway, it's really nice to find this forum and read about other experiences. I wish everyone excellent luck with their IVF and will report back should we actually decide to go ahead with round 2. I guess we will...
Cheers,
E


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Congratulations on being PUPO *kitechick * and *girlfullofhope*.
Sorry to hear about your embies *snoopydooper*. Embryo banking seems very popular in older ladies. Have you thought about going to somewhere cheaper if that's your plan? They seem to get good results in Greece and Chezch republic. Perhaps your clinic can suggest more tests on you and hubby that might explain the PGD result. 
Welcome *kayobee* where are you on this crazy journey?

AFM I had my lining scan on Thursday. I have a lining of 8.1 which is triple. All good there. I have two follicles which isn't so good as my ovary should be quiet as I'm DE. The nurse said its not anything to worry about but my clinic in Spain want me to have another scan tomorrow. The donors EC will prob be fri or saturday. I'm trying not to worry, just founding on EC and assuming all wil be ok. They haven't mentioned pulling the plug so I'm hoping that's not an option! Off to acupuncture now,

Good luck to us all, 
Lisa


----------



## kayobee

Hi Snoopydooper.
I've been in a similar (ish) position as you in that all my embryos tested abnormal. I don't get anywhere close to the number of blasts that you did though. Your numbers are fantastic !! I pay £2,650 for PGS at my clinic so it's definitely not cheap and for that amount they will only test 8 embryos any additional embryos cost extra not that I have needed to worry about that.
After my first batch all tested abnormally our consultant advised us to try again as the abnormalities they found in ours were all random so he thinks we were just unlucky.
Was your clinic able to give you any detail on what the abnormalities were? 
AFM just waiting on AF, it should have arrived today but my cycles have been a little irregular in recent months. Once I get to day 14 I will start on Norethisterone.
Had to go to a hen party this weekend and while I did have two tiny glasses of wine everyone else around me was hammering into the cocktail, it was the longest night of my life !!!!!
Currently baby-sitting my two nephews, 2.5 years and 4 months. They are beyond divine and I don't get to see them very often so it is heavenly to be spending the weekend with them 
Hope you all have had a lovely Easter 
XXX


----------



## kitechick

Hi everyone
A really quick one from me as we are away & no internet connection. ETD was Wednesday & got a VERY faint second line. So went in for bloods & they came back as 204. About to have bloods again today to make sure the numbers are going in the right direction ..... but looks like we've a BFP (she says nervously). Will get results from bloods later today.    
Please stick little one  
Girlfullofhope - when is your OTD? How are you doing / feeling??  
Will catch up with everyone else when I'm back. Do hope everyone is doing okay?
Hugs ladies xx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Hooray KiteChick!!!! This is amazing news! So very very pleased for you. 204 sounds very very definite and great you can do another to just check, but sounds brilliant. Hope it goes well and thanks so much for sharing. Just what we need to hear! 

My blood test is Monday and really hope I make it until then. The last couple of days seemed harder. Had cramps so hard to get distracted and Monday still feels so far away. Also compared to a lot it seems an early otd as I'll only be 12dp2dt but perhaps that is cause it is a blood test. I did ask if clinic would do a second test to check going up and told they don't usually unless numbers are only around 40 but if I get to that I might request it!

Snoopydooper - hope you are feeling ok and that you are able to get some more info from your clinic. I've never done PGS so not much help but hope you can be extra kind to yourself as all this is so emotional. 

Kayobee - hope AF has arrived by now so you can move on to your next part of journey and really hope this is the time. Your clinic sound positive about it and hoping you have all the luck with you this time. Hope the randomness of it all works absolutely in your favour this time. FX. 

Ljp - Hope things are going really well. Is the EC today or tomorrow? Hope it goes really well and that your own follicles quieten end down. Lining sounds wonderful and I'm also a great one for acupuncture. No idea how it works but certainly seems to help me. 

Hello to anyone else and again KiteChick Hooray! Xxx


----------



## kitechick

Thanks Girlfullofhope. I was told to test 15 days after EC so it's about the same as you.  We are private patients so we can have blood tests as and when ....but it costs £75 a pop but we wanted a second one for piece of mind  However,  bloods today were 377 which is going in the right direction, but  not doubled which is what would be expected in 48 hours  apparently!  Our consultant has asked to retest Monday.  We spoke to his secretary as no medical staff in this afternoon.  So much for piece of mind ......I think this may be a long weekend so it looks like we are both waiting for Monday Girlfullofhope.  I know what you mean about the cramps - Mother Nature is so cruel giving the same symptoms to AF as well as implantation & early pregnancy!  Hang on in there lovely .... nearly there xxx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Oh goodness KiteChick it never ends does it! I can understand the worry just when you were so relieved, but it still sounds very good I think. Was it 48 hours between tests as not so far from doubling as a big jump and at one point I remember being told it was doubling every 48-72 hours that they were hoping for. So every reason to be hopeful and at least you have the option of more bloods rather than only looking at faintness of lines. We are private now too, so will be insisting on another test if (please) we get to that point so to know how it goes. 

So I know easy for me to say, but try not stress and enjoy knowing you are pregnant and plan some lovely weekend things. I hope it flies by for us both. FX.


----------



## mamochka

Kitechick! Huge congratulations! I think your numbers are very good! Don't despair! 48h doubling is rare


----------



## Rubi

Hi ladies !!!

Sorry I have not posted recently. Unfortunately, after stopping work I suffer what I called a mild depression.. I'm very strong woman and always on the go but suddenly I felt so down that I could not even get close to ivf but getting better now  

KITECHICK - congratulation on you BFP, hope numbers keep going up and try to enjoy the pregnancy (I know is not easy).

GirlFullofHope- good luck today, keeping fx for good number  

Snoopydooper- I also did PGS and all embies were abnormal. I have decided not to do PGS again reason 1) I don't get many embies 2) too expensive 3) ivf is numbers gamble 4) still the question that embryos outocorrect. Having said that, I haven't had m/c as a result of ivf, thus willing to take the chance. Having said that, if I eve do DE I'll defianlty do PGS as a young donor also has abnormal embryos. Good luck 

LPJ - hope all is ready and as I mentioned Spain is pioneer reg IVF DE so I'm sure all will go well thi time around.

AFM - I need your advice, the clinic I was thinking to go closes in Sunday and they clearly told me that if EC is Sunday they will do Sat or Monday I can't risk loss any eggs or overlook them.

Advice, please girls can you advice of a good clinic for over 40, I'm trying to do OE (my last go) before moving to donor.    Girlfullofhope - would you be able to share the name of your clinic and your experience. 

Thanks for your help and I'm so glad that summer is here


----------



## kitechick

Any news Girlfullofhope?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Bloods today were 687. Still rising but not doubled in 72 hours now!! 😪 Only risen 80% in 72 hours whereas last weeks bloods rose 84% in 48 hours. 
Can't speak to anyone about results at clinic until tomorrow.  It does feel like this roller coaster never ends.  Just wish I could be happy as the numbers say I'm pregnant but instead I'm worrying they aren't getting high enough quick enough. Come on little one, please stay stuck 
Hugs everyone else xx


----------



## Rubi

Kitechick - I've hear of many ladies having successful pregnancy and their number didn't double. They look like a good number to me. Also are you using the same lab (as this can impact) also the time of the date that you took the bloods compare to the previous test.

Good luck 

Finally I manage to connect my email to the chat so now I I will when people respond ...very good function


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Well I was very good and didn't test. OTD bloods this morning and now had the call but a definite negative. Boo.

Had really felt like it might be positive this morning. It is hard and will hope to feel hopeful about it again soon, but it is so much energy and emotion and money.Wishing everyone else lots of luck and strength for wherever you are up to. You're amazing. x


----------



## kitechick

Ohh I'm so sorry Girlfullofhope.     No words will make you feel better at this time but I'm thinking about you loads & sending you a big hug.  Take time to heal and look after yourself.  Be nice to yourself too.  I'm gutted for you. 
So sorry    
Take care xx  

Rubi - my clinic was the Lister in London - they have very good results.  I only went there for EC & ET and had everything else completed locally - so was actually a satellite patient. Used them for IVF #1 too - & have a DD from that!  Would recommend definitely.  Really nice team there.  Hope that helps xx


----------



## Rubi

GirlfullofHope - I'm really sorry to hear about your results. Is such a hard journey. Take some time off as that helps to build energy again. But we are strong and we always manage to get energy from somewhere. Hugs 

Kitechick- thanks for the advice, I'll look into lister and is actually close to my house so easy to get there.  Hope all goes well with you and number carry on increasing!

Rubi


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Sorry to hear your news *girl full of hope.* *kitechick* I remember reading this BHCG doesn't always double in 72 hours and there's always exceptions to the rule. It's going up, that's the main thing.

Our donor had her EC today and we got eleven eggs. I'm pleased with that after last time. Poor DP is full of the virus that I had until a week ago and he was really worried about his sample and found the whole thing really stressful as he's feeling so rough. Thankfully it's all good and they recommended IVF rather than ICSI - we had to have ICSI last time as his sample was frozen. I was a bit reticent but the doc said if it goes wrong they'll put it right for us whatever that means. Anyways we'll know about the fertilisation in the morning. At the moment I'm sitting on the bed with the balcony door opene listening to the waves. It's certainly helping me deal with the stress.

Hope you're doing better *Rubi * this whole process can be sooo draining. I don't know about EC on Sunday's, I don't think my clinic would do them either. At my NHS clinic they didn't do transfers or EC at the weekend. I don't know how much difference a day would make. *Kayobee * hope AF arrives soon.

Baby dust to us all, 
Lisa


----------



## kayobee

Hello lovely ladies.
Girlfullofhope am so sorry to read about  your BFN. This process is gut wrenchingly difficult. Take some time to be good and kind to yourself and don't forget to focus on the positive in all of this which is that you are INCREDIBLY strong to have taken on this challenge in the first place. We all are.
Kitechick - congrats to you girl. Those numbers really do sound good. 
LJP congrats on those numbers too. Am keeping everything crossed for you.
AFM my AF finally turned up a week late in the middle of my nephews christening,,,,,, oh those fertility gods do love a laugh don't they !!! 
I held it together that day and the day after but had a mini meltdown last night triggered by the fact I got caught in a downpour without a brolly while rushing for my train home. Christ I was feeling so sorry for myself last night! Didn't sleep brilliantly last night but today my mood seems to have lifted and at least now I can schedule my cycle. So norethisterone on day 14 meaning EC will be roughly second week in May. Bring it on !!
XXX


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Your lovely messages appreciated. Feeling so very up and down, just want to wish you all luck.

Rubi - we were with Create this cycle and like their approach, have been very caring and trusted doctors. There have been a few admin issues, but have everywhere been and people are lovely. We go back later in the month for a follow up and to decide what to do. We already have our IVF miracle that so thankful for. Just I know how amazing it is, leaving me hopeful of another...

Thanks and good luck. x


----------



## Rubi

Thank you ladies for your recommendations.

LJP --- good luck with fertilisation, sounds like a good number of eggs.

Kayobee -- AF is so cruel! Last month I also had a delay and when finally decided to go and have blood test.. 10 min before leaving the house AF arrived (haaaa well at least I didn't have to paid for the test!). Hope you are also feeling better now. 

Rubi


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Thank you for your good wishes. Glad AF arrived finally *kayobee.* EC will be where before you know it. 
We had the fertilisation call yesterday, 5 had fertilised and 3 had started to. All eight all progressing normally today. Next update is on Friday but they said transfer will be sturdy, so it'll be a blasto transfer.

Hope your all doing well and baby dust to us all,

Lisa x


----------



## Rubi

LJP64.... Good number ;-) now let's hope embies carry on fertilising !! Sorry, where in Spain is that you are going ??


AFM - I have an appointment with lister tomorrow and  if all is good I may start tomorrow.
So I need to decide between Team Miracle (Cyprus) they Have a very advance Lab  and good results mainly with DE so I feel they are more gear to Donor. While Lister, I think has more experience with OE and "mature" ladies.  Your view ladies will be much appreciated   
DH hapoy either way, but he prefers abroad so he can have holiday  
Price wise when you take into account the flights and accommodation is like £500 difference which is not that big as scans will need to be paid in the UK.

All the best for everyone and let's hope we all get luck soon!!


----------



## miamiamo

Hi, 
*Rubi*-keep my fingers crossed and wish you all the best with decision making and the outcome of your cycle. I recommend looking at Invicta clinics (Poland) as clinics are well known also cause of state-of-the-art laboratories providing patients with technologically most advanced ivf (oe and de) treatment options. You can find out more (also about their results and prices) on clinics' website. xxx


----------



## kitechick

Great numbers Ljp64 - fantastic news on your egg & going to blastocyst!  Fingers crossed they have some fab onnes to choose from.  How many you having on board?  

Great that AF has arrived Kayobee - second week in May will soon be here before you know it too. 

Rubi - hope all goes well at the Lister.  Might be worth having a holiday too though - your DH has a plan there!! lol.  

AFM - had another set of bloods today that have put my mind at rest .... I can now relax ... until the early scan!  So on Friday they were 377 and after 72 hours on Monday, they were 678.  SO they hadn't doubled in 72 hours even.  I had been so worried.  Anyway after discussion yesterday with my consultant, we had more bloods today, that came back as 1305 after 24 hours.     .  
We are thrilled - actually that is an understatement!  We are emotionally knackered, but sooo pleased.  

Hugs to you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Ljp64

That's great news _kitechick_. Time to start relaxing.
*Rubi* I'm afraid I don't know anything about team miracle. But I have a friend with IVF twins who went to the Lister. the twins were born when she was 43 with OE. My acupuncturist also raves about it. Did you know they have a competition there periodically to win a free cycle? I think they advertise it on fertility network. My friend ago cycled there had immunes issues and I know she looked at other clinics and saw other specialists but still went with the lister. Good luck!


----------



## kitechick

It's all very quiet on here .... how is everyone doing?  Any news? x


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
I had my transfer this morning. After having had five strong embies on day 3 we got two top grade blasts. I tried not to be disappointed but of course it only takes one. We didn't have our usual doc today, the one we had just assumed I'd want a double transfer, completely at odds with out usual doc. We got them to freeze one, I don't want to knowingly risk twins at my age and with a young donor 40% of the clinics successful cycles are twins. Of course, as soon as it was over I wondered if I'd done the right thing. On our last cycle we got two blasts and froze one. I had a mc then the frizen one didn't thaw. I HAVE to believe they won't happen again. 
Positive thoughts! 
Good luck all, 
Lisa


----------



## kitechick

Hey Ljp
Congratulations on being PUPO!! And so starts the  ,  at least you have 'done' 5 days of it.  When is ETT.  
It's so horrible being put on the spot & having to make decisions suddenly when you aren't expecting them.  Like you say, 40% of pregnancies ending up with twins, it's a big gamble.  
I have got everything crossed for you lovely.  Now relax & get those feet up! 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Bear_hugs

Hi. I am new to this forum but really looking for some advice. I am 42 and going through my first cycle of IVF. I have a low AMH and high FSH. Currently been on gonal f 450 dose for 10 days. Unfortunately the scan showed only one follicle. I have been advised to take the gonal f for 3 more days. I am really upset that I onlyhadone follicle. Not sure whether to abandon cycle. All advice greatly appreciated:-(


----------



## Rocket75

Hi Bear Hugs, I am in a similar position to you. I'm on day 7 of stims at 300 gonal f dose and just have 2 follicles. My lining is a bit thin too so I'm on every type of oestrogen to try and thicken it up. I should find out tomorrow if egg collection is on Saturday. There hasn't been much talk of cancelling it so far. I'll update if I know more tomorrow. I don't suppose that helps you too much but you're not alone! 

There is also a thread for those of us with low amh and high fsh, with some really supportive women, although it's all been fairly quiet lately. 

When is your next scan?


----------



## jumpa

Hi Bear_hugs,

Sorry your cycle isn't going well, it can be so stressful and frustrating.

Do you know how big your follicle is? Is it growing? If it is looking like you can get an egg then I would encourage you to try and stick with it. I'm doing natural modified, so not stimming, but we are only aiming to get one egg with each cycle. So the way I see it one is not a bad thing at all.

If you haven't found it already here is the low amh board that Rocket mentions:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

Hope that helps x


----------



## Rocket75

Thanks for adding that thread Jumpa, I had meant to do that.

Are you mid cycle at the moment? x


----------



## jumpa

Hi Rocket! I'm just about to start my third cycle - first scan is on Monday. It's a three cycle package so I've got two frosties so far and hoping for a third. Have you had a scan today? How did it go?


----------



## Bear_hugs

Thank you so much ladies. Follicle was about 8 so keen to find out if it's grown at tomorrow's scan. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the link. I'll take a look. X


----------



## Rocket75

Hi Jumpa, 

That's great you have 2 embryos. Do you know when you'll transfer and do they defrost them all at the same time or do them one at a time? 

Good luck Bear Hug for your next scan with you follicle. 

Still 2 follies at my scan. They are 16 and 19.5mm and the smaller one is still 10.my left ovary seems to be asleep!  My lining was only 6.2 but we are going ahead with egg collection on Saturday morning. I have lots of mixed feelings and find it hard to stay optimistic but have been quite calm generally and not stressing out too much. I'll be pleased to get my trigger done as I found that stressful in the past. 

Feeling slightly nauseous, which is probably due to the high dosage of oestrogen.


----------



## jumpa

Bear_hugs good luck tomorrow, hope that follicle is a winner.

Hi Rocket, hope the trigger goes smoothly tonight and enjoy your day off tomorrow. I see you're at Lister, I've only ever heard good things about them. I'm at Create.

I find it hard to find a balance between being hopeful and being realistic. I don't want to get my hopes up too much or tell myself it will work because I'm worried that will make it more of a blow if it doesn't work... that sounds really miserable I know! Sometimes I just think I'm really excited about it and don't want to admit it. 

Not sure what the protocol for ET will be because Dr would like to suppress my endo first I think. I'm going to ask about it at my scan on Monday. But I'm expecting an FET, and will put back whatever survives the thaw. Kind of hoping we aren't faced with lots of decisions about how many to thaw, how many to put back or when as not sure my brain could cope! 

Fingers crossed for all of us x x x


----------



## Rocket75

That's just how I feel Jumpa about not getting my hopes up. It's hard not too and then hard to be really positive. Hope you have a nice weekend planned before starting again.

The trigger seemed to be okay. It was ovitrelle and was much easier than the pregnyl last time - although that was fine in the end too.

Bear hugs good luck tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Bear_hugs

Thanks Jumpa. Feeling very nervous sat in waiting room😱. All you ladies are amazing!


----------



## Rubi

Hi Bear hope you get this message before the scan.

Really sorry about your cycle.... Ivf is so unpredictable.  Maybe you can ask the dr if the cycle is cancelled would they recomed something different next time. I'm also doing gonal F but they have added merional (I have los amo and hugh FSh) I'll def ask to be seen by dr (sorry I don't know which clinic you are with ) but they normal only charge for scans if the cycle is cancelled. Also as you have no signature I'm not sure if this is your first cycle.

Good luck and let's hope they give you good news... Keep us updated 

Rubi


----------



## Raechi

Hi,
I thought I would join you all if thats ok - I am currently on my Synarel, getting ready for round 2 (FET).
I did get a BFP for round 1, and had a MMC at 8 weeks, so I am extremely nervous this round.
I am due to have my transfer May 10th. I have had my endo scratch and am planning to have my intralipids early May.
Good luck to all.
Rachael
x


----------



## Rubi

Hi ladies ... I had visitors so  i was very busy... Visitor take so mucho of your time 😝

Miamilove -- thanks for your recommendation, unfortunately I have no much time so I had to go with the ones that I was a bit familiar with. 

Kitechick-- how are you doing? How are your number? When is your next test? 

LJP64 - Great PUPO... I think one is a good choice as with younger donor chances are higher and you always have the sibling option. Good luck and praying for BFP for you. 
Would you mind to tell me the name of your acupuncturist. I'm looking for a new one. 

Rocket 75 --- all the best sending positive vibes for good fertilisation. If you think the lining is too thin you can always bank and go for transfer later, no need to rush and transfer now the important thing is to have the embies.  I think FET has great success too.

Jumps --- good luck with your cycle. At our age using OE I'll be happy transferring 3 the more the more chances of BFP. Good luck.

Kayobee -- how are you doing? Have you started FET?

Bear --- hope all went well with you and with IVF there is never wrong decision is a lot off gambling.

Raechi --- welcome and seems like you have all well planned. Good luck.

Kezzababes --- how are you doing? Hope all is well with you. Xxx

Girlfullofhope--- how are you? Hope all Is well with you and you are having a nice break from IVF.

AFM--- I took your recommendation thanks girls and I went to Lister. I liked the Dr and I started treatment next day. I'm on 300 gonal F and 150 merional. Today is day 7 of medication. So far is looking good 3 follicles 13,13,14mm as per day 6 (I normally get these number) My next scan is Sat morning but is likely that I'll trigger on mon/Tuesday. Well thanks girls for your recommendation. Im happy with lister so far, good service, good monitoring, expensive but not too much and is only 20 min from my house.

Ok let's hope Spring bring us LUCK (the last piece of the jigsaw) and we  all get BFP..... All the best everyone!!


----------



## kitechick

Rubi - glad you like the Lister & that you've started meds.

Hi to all the new people.

Hope EC goes / did go well for Bearhugs & rocket

No more bloods for me but a scan at 6 weeks 2 days yesterday.  Everything appears to be ok but bean is smaller than expected so have to go back next week for another scan to check for development and a foetal heart echo as that wasn't really seen.  

The roller coaster continues - want to feel happy about scan but really wanted to see a definite heart echo!  Mixed emotions again - all part of the course.  Should really be used to it be now!

How's everything else?

LJP - is ETD on Monday? Keeping everything crossed for you.  How has the 2 WW been for you

Hugs lovely ladies xx


----------



## Rubi

Kitechick -- glad that scan went well. Try to keep positive and visualise a baby (positive energy) I've hear of many cases that scan is a bit behind but then in week 7/8 there is a strong HB... So fx for next week.

AFM -the nurse happy with lining and size of follicles (3) similar size. Trigger tomorrow and collection on Tuesday... So quick! Anyway, this is my last shot using OE so feeling very optimistic and this does not work I'm happy that I have done my best!! and so far Lister has been very good. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Good luck for your EC *Rubi*, glad you're having a positive experience at Lister. 
Try not to worry *kitechick*, I don't think you can see a heartbeat for sure until 7 weeks. 
Welcome *Raechi*. 
Hope your EC went well today *rocket.*
I'm on my phone so I can't scroll back any further but hope all the rest of you are doing well.
My 2ww has been up and down. I have had lots of twinges and pulling and in the last couple of days nausea, lightheadedness and boobs like a roadmap as well as very swollen lady bits! These are all signs I've had with my previous two cycles and both were BFPs but of course I don't have anything to compare them to. I stupidly did a test today, I'm 7 dp5dt so I know it could well be too early. Anyway it was negative. My beta is on Monday so I'll know soon enough. I just feel really nervous abiut it now.

Baby dust to you all, 
Lisa xx


----------



## Rocket75

Hi there,  but if a selfish message but sadly our 2 eggs didn't fertilise. The eggs were a bit soft so I'm guessing the drugs didn't do them much good.  We are not going to continue IVF for both financial and emotional reasons. It's such a roller coaster once you start this whole process and I need to step off it and enjoy the world around me again. I'm not sure whether the next step will be adoption or acceptance and taking s different path in life.

I wish you all the very best with your treatments. You are a strong amazing group of women and I'm sure that determination and tenacity will help you get there and if not you know you have a lot of strength once you've been through it. 

Good luck and thanks for all the support. Xx


----------



## kayobee

Hi Rocket75 so sorry to hear your news. This is such a gruelling journey. I hope you get through the next few days ok. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## kayobee

Evening ladies
hope everyone is well. Have been reading all your posts and sending positive thoughts. 
Am currently lying on my beanbag chilling by the fire. Made scones for afternoon tea (tried to reduce the sugar as a nod to be healthy but then loaded them up with cream and jam) and they were delicious!
Started norethisterone yesterday so will be on that until cd25 and then roughly 6 - 7 days later should be starting stimms.
Paid for my drugs on Friday another whopping £1700 - this process is so brutally expensive !!
Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone, we are all at such different stages and it just seems like there are so many hurdles for each of us to jump at every stage ! But we will get there ladies, we will !!
XXXX


----------



## Ljp64

Sorry to hear your news *Rocket* and I wish you luck in whatever you decide to do next. 
Good,luck with your cycle *kayobee*. Where are you getting your drugs from? I found asda to be cheaper then anywhere else. 
AFM I'm 8dp5dt. I did another FRER this morning which was negative. My beta is tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope. I think I'm out of the game despite the constant peeing, nausea and swollen bits!

Good luck to you all, 
Lisa


----------



## kitechick

Rocket, I'm so sorry lovely.  It's so sad for you and like you say, it takes so much out of you.  Take your time to think about next steps - there's no rush & you've been through it emotionally and physically.  
Sending you BIG   lady.
Please take care of yourself & I hope that whatever your decision for the future, you will be very happy. xx 

Ljp - there is still hope.  My DD cames up negative until I was 19 days past egg collection  Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## kayobee

Hang on in there LJP ive seen lots of posts on here from ladies who didn't test positive until much later.
I've gotten my drugs for this cycle and the previous two from Asda. My prescription has Zomacton on it which is a growth hormone and that's what really pushes up the cost.
I'm praying for your beta tomorrow X


----------



## Rubi

Roket - really sorry to hear about your results. This is a hard journey but as you mention, we may need to accept what life sent to us. You have tried and done all you can do, and as you said is time to enjoy your life and decide later on. I'm on the same boat, this is last cycle  and if this does not work, I'm content to move on and enjoy my life, pick up my career and enjoyed my marriage. So be strong and take care of your self. Last time I got BFN I went and plan few diner/event with DH it helps to appreciate what we had. Xxx


----------



## Rubi

Kayobee--- hope all goes well with your cycle! And those are the right word "brutally expensive" we should have purchased a 3+ bed house with garden. Instead we got a two bed flat with balcony .. Well no complains and very happy but IVF has been expensive! 

LJP- I've never do FRER don't trust them and they can give you a lot of stress. Go for bloods and fx for good results you had blastocyst so you have good chances.


----------



## Rubi

- sorry for some reason phone is not allowing me to post long post 😡

Kitechick - hope all is going well with you and fingers cross for your scan this week.

AFM - I'm about to have my trigger shot for egg collection on Tuesday. I got a bit confuse as nurse told me to have gonal F today too, I think with  previous clinics I didn't have medication on the day of that I trigger. But posted on the lister forum and called the nurse and apparently it is normal 😝. So ready to trigger and release eggs 🐣🐣🐣

Good week everyone 

Rubi


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
The beta today confirmed my BFN which I knew really because of my negative HPTs. 
I have one frostie left. Fingers crossed as my last one on my last cycledidn't survive the thaw. 
Clinic here suggested intralipids but as I've always previously had BFPs I'm unsure. Has anyone had them? 
Good luck to you all, 

Lisa x


----------



## Rubi

Ljp64,

I'm really sorry to hear about your results. I was very positiva that your results were going to be BFP. 

What Is your protocol? What else are you taking?

In having intrallipids tomorrow after egg collection, lister don't charge for the administration as I'm already using the room (first time I get something cheap with IVF). 

I'll recomed intrallipids and predisinole - good for high TNF (you never know changes sometimes work). I had a full DR Braverman immunes test but to be honest the treatment is more or less the same for everyone. IVIG (I did it) or intrallipids + predisinole + clexane + aspirin.

All the best and all we can do is keep trying xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Thanks Rubi, 
I've been on clexane and aspirin this cycle for antiphospholipid syndrome. I had the basic immunes bloods including NK cells when I had a hysto last year. Everything was fine except for the APS. But my uterine NK cells haven't been tested. 
The clinic where I had my beta this morning basically said don't spend the money on the NK biopsy when I could just have the  intralipids with them and they're not harmful. However they don't prescribe  prednisolone. 

I just realised when I looked on my clinics website that after two concurrent chemicals or bfns with blastocysts they consider it to be implantation failure and treat it accordingly. So that's me - chemical last time, bfn this time. We'll see what they come up with.


----------



## kitechick

So sorry Ljp.  Sending hugs   Xxx


----------



## Rubi

Hi ladies...

Egg collection done,  2 eggs out 3 follicles (or as the nurse said 3 out of 2 🤔) Anyway, DH sperm is good so they don't recommend ICSI as egg can also be damaged. So waiting time starts ... wishing for sperm and egg love each other very much 🙏🙏🙏

Having intrallipids now 

Question - has anyone had or heard if reflexology is good after egg collection .. They are offering this at the lister. 

All the best everyone one..


----------



## kitechick

Great news Rubi.  Fingers crossed for jigginess tonight in the lab!  

Lister offered me reflex too - I declined!  Keep us posted xx


----------



## Rubi

Good morning ladies,

So seems like the jiggi jiggi was good, both eggs fertilise so we have two embryos.

Please I need your advice, I'm terrified that if I leave them to day 3 I'll end with nothing (I'm 42)  but I don't know how good day 2 transfer is. Lab called me and tall me transfer day 3 but I challenge them and ask I may want day 2. The lab view "you only have two eggs so we will transfer the same embryos day 2 or day 3 there is no difference to their growth on the lab or on you" so I don't know what to do. Normally day 3 seems to ah e success but I have read success day 2 as well. You advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks 
Rubi


----------



## kitechick

Surely if they are both going back there is no difference in puttin back in day 2 rather than waiting until day 3?  The sooner they are snuggled up in you, the better surely?  
But then they know what they are doing & have very good success rates.  Both mine were day 5 transfer so can't offer much help in that respect - sorry.  
Not sure I've helped at all!! Great news they've fertilised though    xx


----------



## msparos

Hi,
I'm officially PUPO with two on board. We have none left now so it's all or nothing.   They were day 2 Frosties. 

I have been logging on for awhile and haven't posted much recently but just wanted to join in now. I'll try catch up with you all.

Have a great weekend 

Xx


----------



## Rubi

Hi everyone  How is everyone doing ??

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend!!!

MSPARIS- great news and congratulations!!! 

I'm also PUPO two days before you, I had 2 day 2 four cell transferred (apparently good quality).. I asked for day 2 I didn't wait for day 3...I was transfer them now!! 😝 😝.

Well enjoy being PUPO and forget and try not to read any synthoms as DH told me this morning, you are pregnant so just enjoy mmmm


----------



## kitechick

Congratulations Rubi & Msparos on being PUPO.  Great news.  Have fingers & everything else crossed for you both. X


----------



## Rubi

Hi Kitechick -- thanks for your good wishes! Funny enough I'm very relax maybe because I'm moving to a new place ni time to think too much  about IVF 😝

Well I just read on your signature that you got HB... Fantastic news !!! Sending all my best wishes you are getting there 🌈🌈

Rubi


----------



## kitechick

Hey Rubi
How's it going.  When is OTD. Any symptoms.  Have everything crossed for you   Xx


----------



## kayobee

Congrats on your PUPO status Msparos and Rubi. Hope you are both managing to stay sane  
Massive congrats to you too Kitechick, to see that little HB must be the most amazing feeling in the world.
I finished my norethisterone last night so AF should arrive on Sat / Sun. Heading to France for the weekend with the man. We were both supposed to go to a hen and stag do but neither of us could face being stone cold sober at either event so we made our excuses and instead treating ourselves to a few days on the motorbike in France. Here's hoping the weather is slightly warmer than here !!
XXX


----------



## clairus

Good Morning ladies, may I join in?    I started stimming again last night, doing short protocol , my 2nd attempt after failing in February, have to say I'm so much more relaxed this time round.

@kitechick  I just saw your posts, fantastic news! x




Clairus


----------



## Rubi

Hello Everyone.....!!

Kitechick---- how are you doing ? How is the pregnancy progressing? I guess you will have a second scan soon ... So exciting.

Kayobee--- enjoy France. Me too I have made so many excuses as to why I'm not drinking .. One of them is "I drank too much last night 😳😳". Glad that you are starting soon. Are you doing long protocol.

Clairus----  Welcome and good luck with your cycle. No sure if you are cycling in the uk or abroad but once you start times goes by sooo quick. 

MSParos ---- how are you doing?? When is your tenting date ? I think is close to mine.

Rocket74 and LJP64 how are you doing? Any plans to cycle again.

Hello to everyone one else 😀

AFM --- well somethimes I had AF pains, I had back pains two days ago but they are gone now. I tried not to read any synthoms and I have been doing DIY work at home 😀. Testing date this coming Tuesday, I was ok but getting a bit anxious now ... Wish me luck ☘☘🌈🌈


----------



## kitechick

Hey Clarius.  Welcome back lovely.  Told you May would whizz around.  So glad you feel more relaxed this time.  Really hoping this is your time  

Rubi - hang on in there! Tuesday isn't far away.  

Hope everyone else is good.

My next scan is 9/5 when I should be 9w5d. 

Have a lovely bank holiday everyone xx


----------



## clairus

Thanks Kitechick, hope I have some of your luck!  xxx

To everyone else, I pop in now and again when I get a moment.  I'm on day 6 of a short protocol in  North Italy, where I live.  It's my second attempt, but was encouraged to try again after responding to meds well despite no transfer, doing ICSI this time though.    Had my first scan today, but no real action yet folly wise, so back Friday for another, scan & bloods.  Exactly same thing happened last time, but by day 14 they'd managed to extract 5 golden eggs from my nearly 46 year old body, so fingers crossed it will happen again.

There are too many folk to name individually, so I wish every single one of you the best of luck, or as they say here 'in the mouth of the wolf'  

Clairus xx


----------



## Algi

Hi I'm new to this group - I think this is where the over 40's currently cycling are hanging out?  Best of luck to you all.
I just had my first day 6 scan today and my ovaries are showing one massive egg and one tiny one in one ovary and 5 medium ones and 3 tiny follicles in the other one.  They've said its early days but I'm really scared.  I know its something but my issues is egg quality, 4 years ago I had 18 eggs and only one was good enough.  I know I must try not to worry but its so hard and to make it worse I am coming down with a cold!  Sorry to moan on my first post, I am hoping these results are good enough.  Any tips for remaining stress free and fighting off a cold?  xx


----------



## Lornaandpaul

HI algi   

PLease please dont worry ... let me tell u my story in the hopes it will give you some comfort .... i am a poor responder , had to take 5 extra days of stims and midway got told i had only 3 follicles ... then two days later one follicle magically disappeared on me ... i was devasted !  Anyway the clinic agreed to let me got to egg collection , ICSI planned ... They got an egg from each follicle !  then got told they were good quality and so was his sperm so they advised IVF instead .. BOTH fertilised and were put back after 2 days at 4 cells each ... unfortunately it didnt work for us this time , but i plan to try again in a cpl months .

So please dont get too hung up on follicle counts or even egg counts , I know a lot of people say it but it really does just take one tough / stubborn one    Try to stay positive and have some quality pamper YOU time    

Good luck and please keep us informed of how it goes  

Best wishes and fingers crossed for you  xx


----------



## Algi

Hi LornaandPaul
Thanks so much for your post it really helped calm me down!  So sorry I lost my way on this site and couldnt work out how to respond before now!!  Now i feel old 
I had my day 10 scan on Fri  - all growing steadily but slowly so I'm on extra week drugs and scans this week.  FIngers crossed i'll be ready for some kind of EC by Friday.  Thanks so much and best of luck to you on your next attempt and to all the rest of you.

I need to book that spa  xx


----------



## Algi

Hows everyone doing?  I was all expecting to take my ovulating drug tonight but at this mornings scan it showed my lining has dropped!  Docs are a bit baffled but told me not to worry and keep going!  Anyone ever heard of this?  I'm putting my feet up just in case


----------



## clairus

Hello, I started stimms on 29th April and still going, although tomorrow Will hopefully be my last and then trigger injection Saturday with a view to EC on Monday.    On my last try in Feb, I only stimmmed for 11 days, got 7 follies and 5 eggs but no transfer as IVF didn't work. So far only two follies which were 15mm yesterday, so I'm keeping an open mind as to what can happen, but I'm sure 22 days of stims is some sort of record! If  I do get any eggs, they're doing icsi this time. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Algi

Good luck Clarius - same here, hoping tomorrow will be my last, with trigger on Sat and ec on Mon.  I've been egg stimulating since the beginning of May, so not as long as you but long enough.  Fingers crossed for us both tomorrow xx


----------



## clairus

Hi Algi, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow too, I'll post an update tomorrow. xx


----------



## clairus

Sadly I'm out, follies were empty.  Not a huge shock, I had a feeling I wasn't responding well depite 22 days of simms, think it was too soon after last IVF. Anyway what's needed now is a holiday and to save up for perhaps another try in September.


----------



## doublec16

I'm 42 and just about to start another IVF cycle. This time I have done research through medical journals (I am a scientist though in a different field) and am now taking a lot of vitamins and other supplements. Please wish me luck!


----------



## Algi

Good luck Doublec16, Clarius I'm so sorry about your results, that is just devestating.

We made it to blastocyst stage and had 2 embryo's implanted, I'm due to test tomorrow but AF started last night and I tested negative this morning.  This process is so cruel, it was our last chance, so that's it for us now.  Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you on this thread. I'm just starting a medicated FET. Day 1 of norethisterone. Looking forward to getting to know you all 😀


----------



## doublec16

I started stimming yesterday for another IVF attempt. Sorry to hear about your results Algi and Clarius. Good luck HappyGirl.


----------

